# Why Did He Create His Creation?



## spnadmin (Feb 8, 2008)

The Creator of everything stands in the middle of His creation. He is our Friend. He has given us the way to salvation, teaching us that even when we too stand in the middle of his reality, there is something greater. In service to Him we will never be beggars at the door of the mean and wicked. Rather we stand at His door. In service to Him we find that His Court is overflowing and carefree. We find only goodness. *

ਸਲੋਕ ਮਃ ੧ ॥ *
salok ma 1 ||
Shalok, First Mehl:

*ਵਾਹੁ ਖਸਮ ਤੂ ਵਾਹੁ ਜਿਨਿ ਰਚਿ ਰਚਨਾ ਹਮ ਕੀਏ ॥ *
vaahu khasam thoo vaahu jin rach rachanaa ham keeeae ||
Waaho! Waaho! You are wonderful and great, O Lord and Master; You created the creation, and made us.
*
ਸਾਗਰ ਲਹਰਿ ਸਮੁੰਦ ਸਰ ਵੇਲਿ ਵਰਸ ਵਰਾਹੁ ॥ * 
saagar lehar samundh sar vael varas varaahu ||
You made the waters, waves, oceans, pools, plants, clouds and mountains.
*
ਆਪਿ ਖੜੋਵਹਿ ਆਪਿ ਕਰਿ ਆਪੀਣੈ ਆਪਾਹੁ ॥ * 
aap kharrovehi aap kar aapeenai aapaahu ||
You Yourself stand in the midst of what You Yourself created.
 16 

*ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸੇਵਾ ਥਾਇ ਪਵੈ ਉਨਮਨਿ ਤਤੁ ਕਮਾਹੁ ॥ *
guramukh saevaa thhaae pavai ounaman thath kamaahu ||
The selfless service of the Gurmukhs is approved; in celestial peace, they live the essence of reality.

 *ਮਸਕਤਿ ਲਹਹੁ ਮਜੂਰੀਆ ਮੰਗਿ ਮੰਗਿ ਖਸਮ ਦਰਾਹੁ ॥ *
masakath lehahu majooreeaa mang mang khasam dharaahu ||
They receive the wages of their labor, begging at the Door of their Lord and Master.

*
ਨਾਨਕ ਪੁਰ ਦਰ ਵੇਪਰਵਾਹ ਤਉ ਦਰਿ ਊਣਾ ਨਾਹਿ ਕੋ ਸਚਾ ਵੇਪਰਵਾਹੁ ॥੧॥ *
naanak pur dhar vaeparavaah tho dhar oonaa naahi ko sachaa vaeparavaahu ||1||
O Nanak, the Court of the Lord is overflowing and carefree; O my True Carefree Lord, no one returns empty-handed from Your Court. ||1||

 Guru Naanak Dev ji
Ang 788​


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 9, 2008)

He created us so that we could worship and adore His Name, so that we would discover our perfection and find the gate of salvation, so that we could vibrate with the string of the Lords' love. *

ਮਃ ੩ ॥ *
_ ma 3 ||
Third Mehl:

_ * ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਿਨੀ ਆਰਾਧਿਆ ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਲਿਵ ਤਾਰ ॥* 
_ naanak har naam jinee aaraadhhiaa anadhin har liv thaar ||
O Nanak, those who worship and adore the Lord's Name night and day, vibrate the String of the Lord's Love._
*
 ਮਾਇਆ ਬੰਦੀ ਖਸਮ ਕੀ ਤਿਨ ਅਗੈ ਕਮਾਵੈ ਕਾਰ ॥ *
_ maaeiaa bandhee khasam kee thin agai kamaavai kaar ||
Maya, the maid-servant of our Lord and Master, serves them._


*ਪੂਰੈ ਪੂਰਾ ਕਰਿ ਛੋਡਿਆ ਹੁਕਮਿ ਸਵਾਰਣਹਾਰ ॥ *
_ poorai pooraa kar shhoddiaa hukam savaaranehaar ||
The Perfect One has made them perfect; by the Hukam of His Command, they are embellished._

*
 ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਜਿਨਿ ਬੁਝਿਆ ਤਿਨਿ ਪਾਇਆ ਮੋਖ ਦੁਆਰੁ ॥ *
_ gur parasaadhee jin bujhiaa thin paaeiaa mokh dhuaar ||
By Guru's Grace, they understand Him, and they find the gate of salv__ation._
*
 ਮਨਮੁਖ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਨ ਜਾਣਨੀ ਤਿਨ ਮਾਰੇ ਜਮ ਜੰਦਾਰੁ ॥ *
_ manamukh hukam n jaananee thin maarae jam jandhaar ||
The self-willed manmukhs do not know the Lord's Command; they are beaten down by the Messenger of Death._

*
 ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਜਿਨੀ ਅਰਾਧਿਆ ਤਿਨੀ ਤਰਿਆ ਭਉਜਲੁ ਸੰਸਾਰੁ ॥ *
_ guramukh jinee araadhhiaa thinee thariaa bhoujal sansaar ||
But the Gurmukhs, who worship and adore the Lord, cross over the terrifying world-ocean_.
*

 ਸਭਿ ਅਉਗਣ ਗੁਣੀ ਮਿਟਾਇਆ ਗੁਰੁ ਆਪੇ ਬਖਸਣਹਾਰੁ ॥੨॥ * 
_ sabh aougan gunee mittaaeiaa gur aapae bakhasanehaar ||2||
All their demerits are erased, and replaced with merits. The Guru Himself is their Forgiver. ||2||_​ Guru Amar Das
Ang 90​


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 10, 2008)

This shabad is telling us that we should never feel sad because Waheguru is never far way. Nothing happens by mistake. Even in our pain and in our suffering there is relief and release in his Shabad. He will be our rescuer if we turn to Him. *

ਭੈਰਉ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
 bhairo mehalaa 5 ||
Bhairao, Fifth Mehl:


 ਤਉ ਕੜੀਐ ਜੇ ਹੋਵੈ ਬਾਹਰਿ ॥ 
 tho karreeai jae hovai baahar ||
We should feel sad, if God were beyond us.

 ਤਉ ਕੜੀਐ ਜੇ ਵਿਸਰੈ ਨਰਹਰਿ ॥ 
 tho karreeai jae visarai narehar ||
We should feel sad, if we forget the Lord.

 ਤਉ ਕੜੀਐ ਜੇ ਦੂਜਾ ਭਾਏ ॥ 
 tho karreeai jae dhoojaa bhaaeae ||
We should feel sad, if we are in love with duality.

 ਕਿਆ ਕੜੀਐ ਜਾਂ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਮਾਏ ॥੧॥ 
 kiaa karreeai jaan rehiaa samaaeae ||1||
But why should we feel sad? The Lord is pervading everywhere. ||1||

 ਮਾਇਆ ਮੋਹਿ ਕੜੇ ਕੜਿ ਪਚਿਆ ॥ 
 maaeiaa mohi karrae karr pachiaa ||
In love and attachment to Maya, the mortals are sad, and are consumed by sadness.

 ਬਿਨੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਭ੍ਰਮਿ ਭ੍ਰਮਿ ਭ੍ਰਮਿ ਖਪਿਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 bin naavai bhram bhram bhram khapiaa ||1|| rehaao ||
Without the Name, they wander and wander and wander, and waste away. ||1||Pause||

 ਤਉ ਕੜੀਐ ਜੇ ਦੂਜਾ ਕਰਤਾ ॥ 
 tho karreeai jae dhoojaa karathaa ||
We should feel sad, if there were another Creator Lord.

 ਤਉ ਕੜੀਐ ਜੇ ਅਨਿਆਇ ਕੋ ਮਰਤਾ ॥ 
 tho karreeai jae aniaae ko marathaa ||
We should feel sad, if someone dies by injustice.

 ਤਉ ਕੜੀਐ ਜੇ ਕਿਛੁ ਜਾਣੈ ਨਾਹੀ ॥ 
 tho karreeai jae kishh jaanai naahee ||
We should feel sad, if something were not known to the Lord.

 ਕਿਆ ਕੜੀਐ ਜਾਂ ਭਰਪੂਰਿ ਸਮਾਹੀ ॥੨॥ 
 kiaa karreeai jaan bharapoor samaahee ||2||
But why should we feel sad? The Lord is totally permeating everywhere. ||2||

 ਤਉ ਕੜੀਐ ਜੇ ਕਿਛੁ ਹੋਇ ਧਿਙਾਣੈ ॥ 
 tho karreeai jae kishh hoe dhhin(g)aanai ||
We should feel sad, if God were a tyrant.

 ਤਉ ਕੜੀਐ ਜੇ ਭੂਲਿ ਰੰਞਾਣੈ ॥ 
tho karreeai jae bhool rannjaanai ||
We should feel sad, if He made us suffer by mistake.

 ਗੁਰਿ ਕਹਿਆ ਜੋ ਹੋਇ ਸਭੁ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਤੇ ॥ 
 gur kehiaa jo hoe sabh prabh thae ||
The Guru says that whatever happens is all by God's Will.

 ਤਬ ਕਾੜਾ ਛੋਡਿ ਅਚਿੰਤ ਹਮ ਸੋਤੇ ॥੩॥ 
thab kaarraa shhodd achinth ham sothae ||3||
So I have abandoned sadness, and I now sleep without anxiety. ||3||

 ਪ੍ਰਭ ਤੂਹੈ ਠਾਕੁਰੁ ਸਭੁ ਕੋ ਤੇਰਾ ॥ 
 prabh thoohai thaakur sabh ko thaeraa ||
O God, You alone are my Lord and Master; all belong to You.

 ਜਿਉ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਉ ਕਰਹਿ ਨਿਬੇਰਾ ॥ 
 jio bhaavai thio karehi nibaeraa ||
According to Your Will, You pass judgement.

 ਦੁਤੀਆ ਨਾਸਤਿ ਇਕੁ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਮਾਇ ॥ 
 dhutheeaa naasath eik rehiaa samaae ||
There is no other at all; the One Lord is permeating and pervading everywhere.

 ਰਾਖਹੁ ਪੈਜ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਰਣਾਇ ॥੪॥੫॥੧੮॥ 
 raakhahu paij naanak saranaae ||4||5||18||
Please save Nanak's honor; I have come to Your Sanctuary. ||4||5||18|| * ​ 

Ang 1140
Guru Arjan Dev ji​


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 12, 2008)

Only the greatest of friends and companions will cover our faults. Only greatest of givers will lead us to truth. He created us in his greatness so that we might find Him and his Unchanging Word. This is the greatness of His Gifts. We are One with Him.

ਗੁਰ ਕਾ ਸਬਦੁ ਸਦਾ ਸਦ ਅਟਲਾ ॥ 
 gur kaa sabadh sadhaa sadh attalaa ||
The Word of the Guru's Shabad is unchanging, forever and ever.


ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਜਿਸੁ ਮਨਿ ਵਸੈ ॥ਦੂਖੁ ਦਰਦੁ ਸਭੁ ਤਾ ਕਾ ਨਸੈ ॥੧॥ 
 gur kee baanee jis man vasai || dhookh dharadh sabh thaa kaa nasai ||1||
* All pains and afflictions run away from those*, whose minds are filled with the Word of the Guru's Bani. ||1||


 ਹਰਿ ਰੰਗਿ ਰਾਤਾ ਮਨੁ ਰਾਮ ਗੁਨ ਗਾਵੈ ॥ 
 har rang raathaa man raam gun gaavai ||
Imbued with the Lord's Love, they sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord.


ੁਕਤ+ ਸਾਧੂ ਧੂਰੀ ਨਾਵੈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 mukathuo saadhhoo dhhooree naavai ||1|| rehaao ||
* They are liberated,* bathing in the dust of the feet of the Holy. ||1||Pause||


 ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਉਤਰੇ ਪਾਰਿ ॥ 
 gur parasaadhee outharae paar ||
* By Guru's Grace, they are carried across to the other shore;
* 

 ਭਉ ਭਰਮੁ ਬਿਨਸੇ ਬਿਕਾਰ ॥ 
 bho bharam binasae bikaar ||
* they are rid of fear, doubt and corruption.*


 ਮਨ ਤਨ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਬਸੇ ਗੁਰ ਚਰਨਾ ॥ 
 man than anthar basae gur charanaa ||
* The Guru's Feet abide deep within their minds and bodies.*


ਨਿਰਭੈ ਸਾਧ ਪਰੇ ਹਰਿ ਸਰਨਾ ॥੨॥ 
 nirabhai saadhh parae har saranaa ||2||
The Holy are fearless; they take to the Sanctuary of the Lord. ||2||


 ਅਨਦ ਸਹਜ ਰਸ ਸੂਖ ਘਨੇਰੇ ॥ 
 anadh sehaj ras sookh ghanaerae ||
* They are blessed with abundant bliss, happiness, pleasure and peace.
* 

 ਦੁਸਮਨੁ ਦੂਖੁ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਨੇਰੇ ॥ 
 dhusaman dhookh n aavai naerae ||
Enemies and pains do not even approach them.


ਗੁਰਿ ਪੂਰੈ ਅਪੁਨੇ ਕਰਿ ਰਾਖੇ ॥ 
 gur poorai apunae kar raakhae ||
* The Perfect Guru makes them His Own, and protects them.*


 ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਤ ਕਿਲਬਿਖ ਸਭਿ ਲਾਥੇ ॥੩॥ 
 har naam japath kilabikh sabh laathhae ||3||
Chanting the Lord's Name, they are rid of all their sins. ||3||


 ਸੰਤ ਸਾਜਨ ਸਿਖ ਭਏ ਸੁਹੇਲੇ ॥ 
 santh saajan *sikh *bheae suhaelae ||
The Saints, spiritual companions and *Sikhs are exalted and uplifted.*


ਗੁਰਿ ਪੂਰੈ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਸਿਉ ਲੈ ਮੇਲੇ ॥ 
 gur poorai prabh sio lai maelae ||
* The Perfect Guru leads them to meet God.*


ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੁਖ ਫਾਹਾ ਕਾਟਿਆ ॥ 
 janam maran dhukh faahaa kaattiaa ||
* The painful noose of death and rebirth is snapped.
* 

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰਿ ਪੜਦਾ ਢਾਕਿਆ ॥੪॥੮॥ 
 kahu naanak gur parradhaa dtaakiaa ||4||8||
 Says Nanak, t*he Guru covers their faults.* ||4||8||

Guru Arjan Dev
Ang 1340​


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 16, 2008)

Why did he create his creation? The Lord is the Giver.  He is the Giver of Peace, of Glory and of Support. He created his creation to unite us with Himself. ​*

ਆਪੇ ਜਗਜੀਵਨੁ ਸੁਖਦਾਤਾ ਆਪੇ ਬਖਸਿ ਮਿਲਾਏ ॥ 
 aapae jagajeevan sukhadhaathaa aapae bakhas milaaeae ||
The Lord Himself, the Life of the World, is the Giver of Peace. He Himself forgives, and unites with Himself.


 ਜੀਅ ਜੰਤ ਏ ਕਿਆ ਵੇਚਾਰੇ ਕਿਆ ਕੋ ਆਖਿ ਸੁਣਾਏ ॥ 
 jeea janth eae kiaa vaechaarae kiaa ko aakh sunaaeae ||
So what about all these poor beings and creatures? What can anyone say?


 ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਆਪੇ ਦੇਇ ਵਡਾਈ ਆਪੇ ਸੇਵ ਕਰਾਏ ॥੨॥ 
 guramukh aapae dhaee vaddaaee aapae saev karaaeae ||2||
He Himself blesses the Gurmukh with glory. He Himself enjoins us to His Service. ||2||


 ਦੇਖਿ ਕੁਟੰਬੁ ਮੋਹਿ ਲੋਭਾਣਾ ਚਲਦਿਆ ਨਾਲਿ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥ 
 dhaekh kuttanb mohi lobhaanaa chaladhiaa naal n jaaee ||
Gazing upon their families, people are lured and trapped by emotional attachment, but none will go along with them in the end.


 ਸਤਗੁਰੁ ਸੇਵਿ ਗੁਣ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਤਿਸ ਦੀ ਕੀਮ ਨ ਪਾਈ ॥ 
 sathagur saev gun nidhhaan paaeiaa this dhee keem n paaee ||
Serving the True Guru, one finds the Lord, the Treasure of Excellence. His Value cannot be estimated.


 ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸਖਾ ਮੀਤੁ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਮੇਰਾ ਅੰਤੇ ਹੋਇ ਸਖਾਈ ॥੩॥ 
 har prabh sakhaa meeth prabh maeraa anthae hoe sakhaaee ||3||
The Lord God is my Friend and Companion. God shall be my Helper and Support in the end. ||3||


 ਆਪਣੈ ਮਨਿ ਚਿਤਿ ਕਹੈ ਕਹਾਏ ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਆਪੁ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥ 
 aapanai man chith kehai kehaaeae bin gur aap n jaaee ||
Within your conscious mind, you may say anything, but without the Guru, selfishness is not removed.


 ਹਰਿ ਜੀਉ ਦਾਤਾ ਭਗਤਿ ਵਛਲੁ ਹੈ ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਮੰਨਿ ਵਸਾਈ ॥ 
 har jeeo dhaathaa bhagath vashhal hai kar kirapaa mann vasaaee ||
The Dear Lord is the Giver, the Lover of His devotees. By His Grace, He comes to dwell in the mind.

 ਨਾਨਕ ਸੋਭਾ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਦੇਇ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਆਪੇ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਦੇ ਵਡਿਆਈ ॥੪॥੧੫॥੪੮॥ 
naanak sobhaa surath dhaee prabh aapae guramukh dhae vaddiaaee ||4||15||48||
O Nanak, by His Grace, He bestows enlightened awareness; God Himself blesses the Gurmukh with glorious greatness. ||4||15||48||

*Sri Raaag
Guru Arjan Dev​


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 16, 2008)

Amazing, I cant tell how many times I have read through this thread. Peaceful, Comforting.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 16, 2008)

AmbarDhara ji

You comment is equally inspiring. These particular shabads make me cry when I read them. More coming.


----------



## Arvind (Feb 16, 2008)

This is a wonderful thread. Thanks aad ji for such a great collection.


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 17, 2008)

Purpose Of creation
ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਨਿ ਧਾਰੀ ਸਭ ਧਰਨਾ ॥ 

Har simran ḏẖārī sabẖ ḏẖarnā. 
For the remembrance of the Lord, the whole world was established. 

ਸਿਮਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਕਾਰਨ ਕਰਨਾ ॥ 

Simar simar har kāran karnā. 
Remember, remember in meditation the Lord, the Creator, the Cause of causes. 

ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਨਿ ਕੀਓ ਸਗਲ ਅਕਾਰਾ ॥ 

Har simran kī*o sagal akārā. 
For the remembrance of the Lord, He created the whole creation. 

ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਮਹਿ ਆਪਿ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰਾ ॥ 

Har simran meh āp nirankārā. 
In the remembrance of the Lord, He Himself is Formless. 

ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਜਿਸੁ ਆਪਿ ਬੁਝਾਇਆ ॥ 

Kar kirpā jis āp bujẖā*i*ā. 
By His Grace, He Himself bestows understanding. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਨੁ ਤਿਨਿ ਪਾਇਆ ॥੮॥੧॥ 

Nānak gurmukẖ har simran ṯin pā*i*ā. ||8||1|| 
O Nanak, the Gurmukh attains the remembrance of the Lord. ||8||1||


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 17, 2008)

Perfect Sikh80 ji! 

Arvind, read on. Am hoping that others will also contribute. Makes it more of a sangat project.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 17, 2008)

We are blessed by His Naam, with emancipation and peace. He rids us of worry and care. Of pain, suffering, doubt and fraud. We sing his praises Night and Day. Small recompense. All He asks of us. Meditate forever on the treasure of virtue.

ਪ੍ਰਭਾਤੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
prabhaathee mehalaa 5 ||
Prabhaatee, Fifth Mehl:


 ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਪੂਰੈ ਨਾਮੁ ਦੀਆ ॥ 
sathigur poorai naam dheeaa ||
The Perfect True Guru has bestowed the Naam, the Name of the Lord.

 ਅਨਦ ਮੰਗਲ ਕਲਿਆਣ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਕਾਰਜੁ ਸਗਲਾ ਰਾਸਿ ਥੀਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
anadh mangal kaliaan sadhaa sukh kaaraj sagalaa raas thheeaa ||1|| rehaao ||
I am blessed with bliss and happiness, emancipation and eternal peace. All my affairs have been resolved. ||1||Pause||


 ਚਰਨ ਕਮਲ ਗੁਰ ਕੇ ਮਨਿ ਵੂਠੇ ॥ 
charan kamal gur kae man voothae ||
The Lotus Feet of the Guru abide within my mind.


 ਦੂਖ ਦਰਦ ਭ੍ਰਮ ਬਿਨਸੇ ਝੂਠੇ ॥੧॥ 
dhookh dharadh bhram binasae jhoothae ||1||
I am rid of pain, suffering, doubt and fraud. ||1||


 ਨਿਤ ਉਠਿ ਗਾਵਹੁ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ॥ 
nith outh gaavahu prabh kee baanee ||
Rise early, and sing the Glorious Word of God's Bani.


 ਆਠ ਪਹਰ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਹੁ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ॥੨॥ 
aath pehar har simarahu praanee ||2||
Twenty-four hours a day, meditate in remembrance on the Lord, O mortal. ||2||


 ਘਰਿ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸਭਨੀ ਥਾਈ ॥ 
ghar baahar prabh sabhanee thhaaee ||
Inwardly and outwardly, God is everywhere.

 ਸੰਗਿ ਸਹਾਈ ਜਹ ਹਉ ਜਾਈ ॥੩॥ 
sang sehaaee jeh ho jaaee ||3||
Wherever I go, He is always with me, my Helper and Support. ||3||

ਦੁਇ ਕਰ ਜੋੜਿ ਕਰੀ ਅਰਦਾਸਿ ॥ ​ dhue kar jorr karee aradhaas ||
With my palms pressed together, I offer this prayer.


 ਸਦਾ ਜਪੇ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਗੁਣਤਾਸੁ ॥੪॥੯॥ 
sadhaa japae naanak gunathaas ||4||9||
O Nanak, I meditate forever on the Lord, the Treasure of Virtue. ||4||9||

Ang 1340
Guru Arjan Dev


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 20, 2008)

To fill us with His light, to give intuitive wisdom, to weave us into His Creation, to instill wisdom in our hearts. ​*ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ॥ 
maajh mehalaa 3 ||
Maajh, Third Mehl:

ਏਕਾ ਜੋਤਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਹੈ ਸਰੀਰਾ ॥ 
eaekaa joth joth hai sareeraa ||
The One Light is the light of all bodies.


 ਸਬਦਿ ਦਿਖਾਏ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰਾ ॥ 
 sabadh dhikhaaeae sathigur pooraa ||
The Perfect True Guru reveals it through the Word of the Shabad.


 ਆਪੇ ਫਰਕੁ ਕੀਤੋਨੁ ਘਟ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਬਣਤ ਬਣਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੧॥ 
 aapae farak keethon ghatt anthar aapae banath banaavaniaa ||1||
He Himself instills the sense of separation within our hearts; He Himself created the
 Creation. ||1||


 ਹਉ ਵਾਰੀ ਜੀਉ ਵਾਰੀ ਹਰਿ ਸਚੇ ਕੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵਣਿਆ ॥ 
 ho vaaree jeeo vaaree har sachae kae gun gaavaniaa ||
I am a sacrifice, my soul is a sacrifice, to those who sing the Glorious Praises of the True Lord.


 ਬਾਝੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਕੋ ਸਹਜੁ ਨ ਪਾਏ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸਹਜਿ ਸਮਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 baajh guroo ko sehaj n paaeae guramukh sehaj samaavaniaa ||1|| rehaao ||
Without the Guru, no one obtains intuitive wisdom; the Gurmukh is absorbed in intuitive peace. ||1||Pause||


 ਤੂੰ ਆਪੇ ਸੋਹਹਿ ਆਪੇ ਜਗੁ ਮੋਹਹਿ ॥ 
 thoon aapae sohehi aapae jag mohehi ||
You Yourself are Beautiful, and You Yourself entice the world.

 ਤੂੰ ਆਪੇ ਨਦਰੀ ਜਗਤੁ ਪਰੋਵਹਿ ॥ 
 thoon aapae nadharee jagath parovehi ||
You Yourself, by Your Kind Mercy, weave the thread of the world.


 ਤੂੰ ਆਪੇ ਦੁਖੁ ਸੁਖੁ ਦੇਵਹਿ ਕਰਤੇ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਹਰਿ ਦੇਖਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੨॥ 
 thoon aapae dhukh sukh dhaevehi karathae guramukh har dhaekhaavaniaa ||2||
You Yourself bestow pain and pleasure, O Creator. The Lord reveals Himself to the Gurmukh. ||2||

*Guru Amar Das
Ang 125​


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 23, 2008)

In the beginning He alone existed, self-created. Then he created the Shabad. That is how we know Him. ​*
ਆਪਣਾ ਆਪੁ ਉਪਾਇਓਨੁ ਤਦਹੁ ਹੋਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਈ ॥ 
aapanaa aap oupaaeioun thadhahu hor n koee ||
He created Himself - at that time, there was no other.


 ਮਤਾ ਮਸੂਰਤਿ ਆਪਿ ਕਰੇ ਜੋ ਕਰੇ ਸੁ ਹੋਈ ॥ 
mathaa masoorath aap karae jo karae s hoee ||
He consulted Himself for advice, and what He did came to pass.


 ਤਦਹੁ ਆਕਾਸੁ ਨ ਪਾਤਾਲੁ ਹੈ ਨਾ ਤ੍ਰੈ ਲੋਈ ॥ 
thadhahu aakaas n paathaal hai naa thrai loee ||
At that time, there were no Akaashic Ethers, no nether regions, nor the three worlds.


ਤਦਹੁ ਆਪੇ ਆਪਿ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰੁ ਹੈ ਨਾ ਓਪਤਿ ਹੋਈ ॥ 
thadhahu aapae aap nirankaar hai naa oupath hoee ||
At that time, only the Formless Lord Himself existed - there was no creation.


 ਜਿਉ ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਵੈ ਕਰੇ ਤਿਸੁ ਬਿਨੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਈ ॥੧॥ 
jio this bhaavai thivai karae this bin avar n koee ||1||
As it pleased Him, so did He act; without Him, there was no other. ||1||

 ਸਲੋਕੁ ਮਃ ੩ ॥ 
salok ma 3 ||
Shalok, Third Mehl:


 ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਮੇਰਾ ਸਦਾ ਹੈ ਦਿਸੈ ਸਬਦੁ ਕਮਾਇ ॥ 
saahib maeraa sadhaa hai dhisai sabadh kamaae ||
My Master is eternal. He is seen by practicing the Word of the Shabad.


ਓਹੁ ਅਉਹਾਣੀ ਕਦੇ ਨਾਹਿ ਨਾ ਆਵੈ ਨਾ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
ouhu aouhaanee kadhae naahi naa aavai naa jaae ||
He never perishes; He does not come or go in reincarnation.


ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਸੋ ਸੇਵੀਐ ਜੋ ਸਭ ਮਹਿ ਰਹੈ ਸਮਾਇ ॥ 
sadhaa sadhaa so saeveeai jo sabh mehi rehai samaae ||
So serve Him, forever and ever; He is contained in all.


 ਅਵਰੁ ਦੂਜਾ ਕਿਉ ਸੇਵੀਐ ਜੰਮੈ ਤੈ ਮਰਿ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
avar dhoojaa kio saeveeai janmai thai mar jaae ||
Why serve another who is born, and then dies?


ਨਿਹਫਲੁ ਤਿਨ ਕਾ ਜੀਵਿਆ ਜਿ ਖਸਮੁ ਨ ਜਾਣਹਿ ਆਪਣਾ ਅਵਰੀ ਕਉ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਇ ॥ 
nihafal thin kaa jeeviaa j khasam n jaanehi aapanaa avaree ko chith laae ||
Fruitless is the life of those who do not know their Lord and Master, and who center their consciousness on others.


 ਨਾਨਕ ਏਵ ਨ ਜਾਪਈ ਕਰਤਾ ਕੇਤੀ ਦੇਇ ਸਜਾਇ ॥੧॥ 
naanak eaev n jaapee karathaa kaethee dhaee sajaae ||1||
O Nanak, it cannot be known, how much punishment the Creator shall inflict on them. ||1||* 

Guru Amar Das
Ang 509​


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 25, 2008)

The Big Bang! After the resounding sound of the Shabad comes silence and peace. 

* ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ॥ 
 maajh mehalaa 3 ||
Maajh, Third Mehl:


 ਉਤਪਤਿ ਪਰਲਉ ਸਬਦੇ ਹੋਵੈ ॥ 
 outhapath paralo sabadhae hovai ||
Creation and destruction happen through the Word of the Shabad.


 ਸਬਦੇ ਹੀ ਫਿਰਿ ਓਪਤਿ ਹੋਵੈ ॥ 
 sabadhae hee fir oupath hovai ||
Through the Shabad, creation happens again.


 ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਵਰਤੈ ਸਭੁ ਆਪੇ ਸਚਾ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਉਪਾਇ ਸਮਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੧॥ 
 guramukh varathai sabh aapae sachaa guramukh oupaae samaavaniaa ||1||
The Gurmukh knows that the True Lord is all-pervading. The Gurmukh understands creation and merger. ||1||


 ਹਉ ਵਾਰੀ ਜੀਉ ਵਾਰੀ ਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰਾ ਮੰਨਿ ਵਸਾਵਣਿਆ ॥ 
 ho vaaree jeeo vaaree gur pooraa mann vasaavaniaa ||
I am a sacrifice, my soul is a sacrifice, to those who enshrine the Perfect Guru within their minds.


 ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਸਾਤਿ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਰੇ ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤੀ ਗੁਣ ਕਹਿ ਗੁਣੀ ਸਮਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 gur thae saath bhagath karae dhin raathee gun kehi gunee samaavaniaa ||1|| rehaao ||
From the Guru comes peace and tranquility; worship Him with devotion, day and night. Chanting His Glorious Praises, merge into the Glorious Lord. ||1||Pause||


 ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਧਰਤੀ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਾਣੀ ॥ 
 guramukh dhharathee guramukh paanee ||
The Gurmukh sees the Lord on the earth, and the Gurmukh sees Him in the water.


 ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਵਣੁ ਬੈਸੰਤਰੁ ਖੇਲੈ ਵਿਡਾਣੀ ॥ 
 guramukh pavan baisanthar khaelai viddaanee ||
The Gurmukh sees Him in wind and fire; such is the wonder of His Play.


 ਸੋ ਨਿਗੁਰਾ ਜੋ ਮਰਿ ਮਰਿ ਜੰਮੈ ਨਿਗੁਰੇ ਆਵਣ ਜਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੨॥ 
 so niguraa jo mar mar janmai nigurae aavan jaavaniaa ||2||
One who has no Guru, dies over and over again, only to be re-born. One who has no Guru continues coming and going in reincarnation. ||2||


 ਤਿਨਿ ਕਰਤੈ ਇਕੁ ਖੇਲੁ ਰਚਾਇਆ ॥ 
 thin karathai eik khael rachaaeiaa ||
The One Creator has set this play in motion.

 ਕਾਇਆ ਸਰੀਰੈ ਵਿਚਿ ਸਭੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
 kaaeiaa sareerai vich sabh kishh paaeiaa ||
In the frame of the human body, He has placed all things.

*Guru Amar Das
Ang 117​


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 25, 2008)

Anand Hi Anand Hai, Thanks aad Ji.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 25, 2008)

In the previous shabad, Guruji says: * ਕਾਇਆ ਸਰੀਰੈ ਵਿਚਿ ਸਭੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ kaaeiaa sareerai vich sabh kishh paaeiaa || In the frame of the human body, He has placed all things.

*This shabad continues the idea that He created all of Creation as such, but He creates and recreates something within us as well. Something very personal is being recreated, and something personal is being destroyed.

*ਅੰਤਰਿ ਉਤਭੁਜੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਈ ॥ 
anthar outhabhuj avar n koee ||
 The created Universe emanated from within You; there is no other at all.

ਜੋ ਕਹੀਐ ਸੋ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਤੇ ਹੋਈ ॥ 
 jo keheeai so prabh thae hoee ||
Whatever is said to be, is from You, O God.

ਜੁਗਹ ਜੁਗੰਤਰਿ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਸਚੁ ਸੋਈ ॥ 
jugeh juganthar saahib sach soee ||
 He is the True Lord and Master, throughout the ages.

ਉਤਪਤਿ ਪਰਲਉ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਈ ॥੧॥ 
 outhapath paralo avar n koee ||1||
Creation and destruction do not come from anyone else. ||1||


 ਐਸਾ ਮੇਰਾ ਠਾਕੁਰੁ ਗਹਿਰ ਗੰਭੀਰੁ ॥ 
aisaa maeraa thaakur gehir ganbheer ||
 Such is my Lord and Master, profound and unfathomable.


  ਜਿਨਿ ਜਪਿਆ ਤਿਨ ਹੀ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਹਰਿ ਕੈ ਨਾਮਿ ਨ ਲਗੈ ਜਮ ਤੀਰੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 jin japiaa thin hee sukh paaeiaa har kai naam n lagai jam theer ||1|| rehaao ||
Whoever meditates on Him, finds peace. The arrow of the Messenger of Death does not strike one who has the Name of the Lord. ||1||Pause||

ਨਾਮੁ ਰਤਨੁ ਹੀਰਾ ਨਿਰਮੋਲੁ ॥ 
naam rathan heeraa niramol ||
 The Naam, the Name of the Lord, is a priceless jewel, a diamond.

 ਸਾਚਾ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਅਮਰੁ ਅਤੋਲੁ ॥ 
 saachaa saahib amar athol ||
The True Lord Master is immortal and immeasurable.


 ਜਿਹਵਾ ਸੂਚੀ ਸਾਚਾ ਬੋਲੁ ॥ 
jihavaa soochee saachaa bol ||
 That tongue which chants the True Name is pure.

 ਘਰਿ ਦਰਿ ਸਾਚਾ ਨਾਹੀ ਰੋਲੁ ॥੨॥ 
 ghar dhar saachaa naahee rol ||2||
The True Lord is in the home of the self; there is no doubt about it. ||2||


 ਇਕਿ ਬਨ ਮਹਿ ਬੈਸਹਿ ਡੂਗਰਿ ਅਸਥਾਨੁ ॥ 
eik ban mehi baisehi ddoogar asathhaan ||
 Some sit in the forests, and some make their home in the mountains.

 ਨਾਮੁ ਬਿਸਾਰਿ ਪਚਹਿ ਅਭਿਮਾਨੁ ॥ 
 naam bisaar pachehi abhimaan ||
Forgetting the Naam, they rot away in egotistical pride.

 ਨਾਮ ਬਿਨਾ ਕਿਆ ਗਿਆਨ ਧਿਆਨੁ ॥ 
naam binaa kiaa giaan dhhiaan ||
 Without the Naam, what is the use of spiritual wisdom and meditation?

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਾਵਹਿ ਦਰਗਹਿ ਮਾਨੁ ॥੩॥ 
 guramukh paavehi dharagehi maan ||3||
The Gurmukhs are honored in the Court of the Lord. ||3||* 

By and through the Shabad we ourselves are destroyed and created again. Obtaining the Naam, our perspective is changed. 


Guru Naanak Dev
Ang 905​


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 28, 2008)

*

ਖੋਟੇ ਖਰੇ ਤੁਧੁ ਆਪਿ ਉਪਾਏ ॥ 
 khottae kharae thudhh aap oupaaeae ||
You Yourself created the counterfeit and the genuine.


 ਤੁਧੁ ਆਪੇ ਪਰਖੇ ਲੋਕ ਸਬਾਏ ॥ 
 thudhh aapae parakhae lok sabaaeae ||
You Yourself appraise all people.


 ਖਰੇ ਪਰਖਿ ਖਜਾਨੈ ਪਾਇਹਿ ਖੋਟੇ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੁਲਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੬॥ 
 kharae parakh khajaanai paaeihi khottae bharam bhulaavaniaa ||6||
You appraise the true, and place them in Your Treasury; You consign the false to wander in delusion. ||6||


 ਕਿਉ ਕਰਿ ਵੇਖਾ ਕਿਉ ਸਾਲਾਹੀ ॥ 
 kio kar vaekhaa kio saalaahee ||
How can I behold You? How can I praise You?


 ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਸਬਦਿ ਸਲਾਹੀ ॥ 
 gur parasaadhee sabadh salaahee ||
**By Guru's Grace, I praise You through the Word of the Shabad.**


 ਤੇਰੇ ਭਾਣੇ ਵਿਚਿ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਵਸੈ ਤੂੰ ਭਾਣੈ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਪੀਆਵਣਿਆ ॥੭॥ 
 thaerae bhaanae vich anmrith vasai thoon bhaanai anmrith peeaavaniaa ||7||
In Your Sweet Will, the Amrit is found; by Your Will, You inspire us to drink in this Amrit. ||7||


 ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਸਬਦੁ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਹਰਿ ਬਾਣੀ ॥ 
 anmrith sabadh anmrith har baanee ||
**The Shabad is Amrit; the Lord's Bani is Amrit.**


ਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਸੇਵਿਐ ਰਿਦੈ ਸਮਾਣੀ ॥ 
 sathigur saeviai ridhai samaanee ||
Serving the True Guru, it permeates the heart.


 ਨਾਨਕ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਖਦਾਤਾ ਪੀ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਸਭ ਭੁਖ ਲਹਿ ਜਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੮॥੧੫॥੧੬॥ 
 naanak anmrith naam sadhaa sukhadhaathaa pee anmrith sabh bhukh lehi jaavaniaa ||8||15||16||
O Nanak, the Ambrosial Naam is forever the Giver of peace; drinking in this Amrit, all hunger is satisfied. ||8||15||16||* 

Guru Arjan Dev
Ang 119


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 28, 2008)

When he created us He gave us many gifts. Guruji asks us to enshrine His Naam in our minds in contemplation and meditation. If we forget Him we cannot survive. If we remember, we enshrine ourselves in His sanctuary and seek the support and protection of the Guru's lotus feet. ​*
ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
 raamakalee mehalaa 5 ||
Raamkalee, Fifth Mehl:

ਇਸੁ ਪਾਨੀ ਤੇ ਜਿਨਿ ਤੂ ਘਰਿਆ ॥
 eis paanee thae jin thoo ghariaa ||
He created you out of this water.

ਮਾਟੀ ਕਾ ਲੇ ਦੇਹੁਰਾ ਕਰਿਆ ॥
 maattee kaa lae dhaehuraa kariaa ||
From clay, He fashioned your body.

ਉਕਤਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਲੈ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਪਰੀਖਿਆ ॥
 oukath joth lai surath pareekhiaa ||
He blessed you with the light of reason and clear consciousness.

ਮਾਤ ਗਰਭ ਮਹਿ ਜਿਨਿ ਤੂ ਰਾਖਿਆ ॥੧॥
 maath garabh mehi jin thoo raakhiaa ||1||
In your mother's womb, He preserved you. ||1||

ਰਾਖਨਹਾਰੁ ਸਮ੍ਹਾਰਿ ਜਨਾ ॥
 raakhanehaar samhaar janaa ||
Contemplate your Savior Lord.

ਸਗਲੇ ਛੋਡਿ ਬੀਚਾਰ ਮਨਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
 sagalae shhodd beechaar manaa ||1|| rehaao ||
Give up all others thoughts, O mind. ||1||Pause||

ਜਿਨਿ ਦੀਏ ਤੁਧੁ ਬਾਪ ਮਹਤਾਰੀ ॥
 jin dheeeae thudhh baap mehathaaree ||
He gave you your mother and father;

ਜਿਨਿ ਦੀਏ ਭ੍ਰਾਤ ਪੁਤ ਹਾਰੀ ॥
 jin dheeeae bhraath puth haaree ||
he gave you your charming children and siblings;

ਜਿਨਿ ਦੀਏ ਤੁਧੁ ਬਨਿਤਾ ਅਰੁ ਮੀਤਾ ॥
 jin dheeeae thudhh banithaa ar meethaa ||
he gave you your spouse and friends;

ਤਿਸੁ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਕਉ ਰਖਿ ਲੇਹੁ ਚੀਤਾ ॥੨॥
this thaakur ko rakh laehu cheethaa ||2||
enshrine that Lord and Master in your consciousness. ||2||

ਜਿਨਿ ਦੀਆ ਤੁਧੁ ਪਵਨੁ ਅਮੋਲਾ ॥
 jin dheeaa thudhh pavan amolaa ||
He gave you the invaluable air;

ਜਿਨਿ ਦੀਆ ਤੁਧੁ ਨੀਰੁ ਨਿਰਮੋਲਾ ॥
 jin dheeaa thudhh neer niramolaa ||
He gave you the priceless water;

ਜਿਨਿ ਦੀਆ ਤੁਧੁ ਪਾਵਕੁ ਬਲਨਾ ॥
 jin dheeaa thudhh paavak balanaa ||
He gave you burning fire;

ਤਿਸੁ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਕੀ ਰਹੁ ਮਨ ਸਰਨਾ ॥੩॥
 this thaakur kee rahu man saranaa ||3||
let your mind remain in the Sanctuary of that Lord and Master. ||3||

ਛਤੀਹ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਜਿਨਿ ਭੋਜਨ ਦੀਏ ॥
 shhatheeh anmrith jin bhojan dheeeae ||
He gave you the thirty-six varieties of tasty foods;


ਅੰਤਰਿ ਥਾਨ ਠਹਰਾਵਨ ਕਉ ਕੀਏ ॥
 anthar thhaan theharaavan ko keeeae ||
He gave you a place within to hold them;

ਬਸੁਧਾ ਦੀਓ ਬਰਤਨਿ ਬਲਨਾ ॥
 basudhhaa dheeou barathan balanaa ||
He gave you the earth, and things to use;

ਤਿਸੁ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਕੇ ਚਿਤਿ ਰਖੁ ਚਰਨਾ ॥੪॥
 this thaakur kae chith rakh charanaa ||4||
enshrine in your consciousness the feet of that Lord and Master. ||4||

ਪੇਖਨ ਕਉ ਨੇਤ੍ਰ ਸੁਨਨ ਕਉ ਕਰਨਾ ॥
 paekhan ko naethr sunan ko karanaa ||
He gave you eyes to see, and ears to hear;

 ਹਸਤ ਕਮਾਵਨ ਬਾਸਨ ਰਸਨਾ ॥
hasath kamaavan baasan rasanaa ||
He gave you hands to work with, and a nose and a tongue;

ਚਰਨ ਚਲਨ ਕਉ ਸਿਰੁ ਕੀਨੋ ਮੇਰਾ ॥
 charan chalan ko sir keeno maeraa ||
He gave you feet to walk upon, and the crowning glory of your head;

ਮਨ ਤਿਸੁ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਕੇ ਪੂਜਹੁ ਪੈਰਾ ॥੫॥
 man this thaakur kae poojahu pairaa ||5||
O mind, worship the Feet of that Lord and Master. ||5||

ਅਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰੁ ਜਿਨਿ ਤੂ ਕਰਿਆ ॥
 apavithr pavithra jin thoo kariaa ||
He transformed you from impure to pure;

ਸਗਲ ਜੋਨਿ ਮਹਿ ਤੂ ਸਿਰਿ ਧਰਿਆ ॥
 sagal jon mehi thoo sir dhhariaa ||
He installed you above the heads of all creatures;

ਅਬ ਤੂ ਸੀਝੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਨਹੀ ਸੀਝੈ ॥
 ab thoo seejh bhaavai nehee seejhai ||
now, you may fulfill your destiny or not;

ਕਾਰਜੁ ਸਵਰੈ ਮਨ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਧਿਆਈਜੈ ॥੬॥
 kaaraj savarai man prabh dhhiaaeejai ||6||
Your affairs shall be resolved, O mind, meditating on God. ||6||

ਈਹਾ ਊਹਾ ਏਕੈ ਓਹੀ ॥
 eehaa oohaa eaekai ouhee ||
Here and there, only the One God exists.

ਜਤ ਕਤ ਦੇਖੀਐ ਤਤ ਤਤ ਤੋਹੀ ॥
 jath kath dhaekheeai thath thath thohee ||
Wherever I look, there You are.

ਤਿਸੁ ਸੇਵਤ ਮਨਿ ਆਲਸੁ ਕਰੈ ॥
 this saevath man aalas karai ||
My mind is reluctant to serve Him;

ਜਿਸੁ ਵਿਸਰਿਐ ਇਕ ਨਿਮਖ ਨ ਸਰੈ ॥੭॥
 jis visariai eik nimakh n sarai ||7||
forgetting Him, I cannot survive, even for an instant. ||7||

ਹਮ ਅਪਰਾਧੀ ਨਿਰਗੁਨੀਆਰੇ ॥
 ham aparaadhhee niraguneeaarae ||
I am a sinner, without any virtue at all.

ਨਾ ਕਿਛੁ ਸੇਵਾ ਨਾ ਕਰਮਾਰੇ ॥
 naa kishh saevaa naa karamaarae ||
I do not serve You, or do any good deeds.

ਗੁਰੁ ਬੋਹਿਥੁ ਵਡਭਾਗੀ ਮਿਲਿਆ ॥
 gur bohithh vaddabhaagee miliaa ||
By great good fortune, I have found the boat - the Guru.

ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸ ਸੰਗਿ ਪਾਥਰ ਤਰਿਆ ॥੮॥੨॥
 naanak dhaas sang paathhar thariaa ||8||2||
Slave Nanak has crossed over, with Him. ||8||2||

*Guru Arjan Dev
Ang 913​


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 1, 2008)

In a previous shabad Guruji tells us that He created what is counterfeit and that which is authentic. In this Shabad Guruji says the God created the play of duality. We can understand a little more in these verses why this apparent contradiction must be. In spite of the illusionary world of Maya, in spite of the counterfeit and in spite of duality, The Truest of the True is pervading everywhere. And He instructs us. Through His grace we learn, we shed illusions, and our minds are blended into His. ​*
ਦੂਜਾ ਖੇਲੁ ਕਰਿ ਦਿਖਲਾਇਆ ॥ 
 dhoojaa khael kar dhikhalaaeiaa ||
You created the play of duality, and staged it.


 ਸਭੁ ਸਚੋ ਸਚੁ ਵਰਤਦਾ ਜਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਸੈ ਬੁਝਾਇ ਜੀਉ ॥੨੦॥ 
 sabh sacho sach varathadhaa jis bhaavai thisai bujhaae jeeo ||20||
The Truest of the True is pervading everywhere; He instructs those with whom He is pleased. ||20||


 ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
gur parasaadhee paaeiaa ||
By Guru's Grace, I have found God.


 ਤਿਥੈ ਮਾਇਆ ਮੋਹੁ ਚੁਕਾਇਆ ॥ 
 thithhai maaeiaa mohu chukaaeiaa ||
By His Grace, I have shed emotional attachment to Maya.


 ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰਿ ਕੈ ਆਪਣੀ ਆਪੇ ਲਏ ਸਮਾਇ ਜੀਉ ॥੨੧॥ 
kirapaa kar kai aapanee aapae leae samaae jeeo ||21||
Showering His Mercy, He has blended me into Himself. ||21||


 ਗੋਪੀ ਨੈ ਗੋਆਲੀਆ ॥ 
 gopee nai goaaleeaa ||
You are the Gopis, the milk-maids of Krishna; You are the sacred river Jamunaa; You are Krishna, the herdsman.


ਤੁਧੁ ਆਪੇ ਗੋਇ ਉਠਾਲੀਆ ॥ 
 thudhh aapae goe outhaaleeaa ||
You Yourself support the world.


 ਹੁਕਮੀ ਭਾਂਡੇ ਸਾਜਿਆ ਤੂੰ ਆਪੇ ਭੰਨਿ ਸਵਾਰਿ ਜੀਉ ॥੨੨॥ 
 hukamee bhaanddae saajiaa thoon aapae bhann savaar jeeo ||22||
By Your Command, human beings are fashioned. You Yourself embellish them, and then again destroy them. ||22||


 ਜਿਨ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਸਿਉ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਇਆ ॥ 
 jin sathigur sio chith laaeiaa ||
Those who have focused their consciousness on the True Guru


ਤਿਨੀ ਦੂਜਾ ਭਾਉ ਚੁਕਾਇਆ ॥ 
 thinee dhoojaa bhaao chukaaeiaa ||
have rid themselves of the love of duality.


 ਨਿਰਮਲ ਜੋਤਿ ਤਿਨ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀਆ ਓਇ ਚਲੇ ਜਨਮੁ ਸਵਾਰਿ ਜੀਉ ॥੨੩॥ 
 niramal joth thin praaneeaa oue chalae janam savaar jeeo ||23||
The light of those mortal beings is immaculate. They depart after redeeming their lives. ||23||


 ਤੇਰੀਆ ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਚੰਗਿਆਈਆ ॥ਮੈ ਰਾਤਿ ਦਿਹੈ ਵਡਿਆਈਆਂ ॥ 
 thaereeaa sadhaa sadhaa changiaaeeaa || mai raath dhihai vaddiaaeeaaan ||
Forever and ever, night and day, I praise the Greatness of Your Goodness.


 ਅਣਮੰਗਿਆ ਦਾਨੁ ਦੇਵਣਾ ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਚੁ ਸਮਾਲਿ ਜੀਉ ॥੨੪॥੧॥ 
 anamangiaa dhaan dhaevanaa kahu naanak sach samaal jeeo ||24||1||
You bestow Your Gifts, even if we do not ask for them. Says Nanak, contemplate the True Lord. ||24||1||

Guru Naanak
Ang 73
*​


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 5, 2008)

Bhai Gurdas ji, Vaar 1 Pouree 12

ਦੁਆਪਰਿ ਜੁਗਿ ਬੀਤਤ ਭਏ ਕਲਜੁਗਿ ਕੇ ਸਿਰਿ ਛਤ੍ਰ ਫਿਰਾਈ । 
duaapari jugi beetat bhaay kalajugi kay siri chhatr dhiraaee|
With the passing away of Dvapar, the canopy of kingdom now came over the head of Kaliyuga.

 
 ਵੇਦ ਅਥਰਵਣਿ ਥਾਪਿਆ ਉਤਰਿ ਮੁਖਿ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਗੁਨ ਗਾਈ । 
vayd adaravani daapiaa utari mukhi guramukhi gun gaaee|
Atharvaveda got established and people now would go on eulogising, facing the north direction.

 
 ਕਪਲ ਰਿਖੀਸੁਰਿ ਸਾਂਖਿ ਮਥਿ ਅਥਰਵਣਿ ਵੇਦ ਕੀ ਰਿਚਾ ਸੁਣਾਈ । 
kapal rikheesuri saankhi madi adaravani vayd kee richaa sunaaee|
As a substance of the hymns of Athrvaveda, the Sankhya-sutras were recited by sage Kapil.
 

 ਗਿਆਨ ਮਹਾ ਰਸ ਪੀਅ ਕੈ ਸਿਮਰੇ ਨਿਤ ਅਨਿਤ ਨਿਆਈ । 
giaan mahaa ras peea kai simaray nit anit niaaee|
Get imbued with the great knowledge and go on pondering over the stable and the transitory.
 
 ਗਿਆਨ ਬਿਨਾ ਨਹਿ ਪਾਈਐ ਜੋ ਕੋਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਜਤਨਿ ਕਰਿ ਧਾਈ । 
giaan binaa nahi paaeeai jo koee koti jatani kari dhaaee|
Despite millions of efforts, without knowledge nothing can be attained.

 
 ਕਰਮਿ ਜੋਗ ਦੇਹੀ ਕਰੇ ਸੋ ਅਨਿਤ ਖਿਨ ਟਿਕੇ ਨ ਰਾਈ । 
karami jog dayhee karay so anit khin tikay n raaee|
Karma and yoga are activities of the body and both these are momentry and perishable.

 
 ਗਿਆਨੁ ਮਤੇ ਸੁਖੁ ਊਪਜੈ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਕਾ ਭਰਮੁ ਚੁਕਾਈ । 
giaanu matay sukhu oopajai janam maran kaa bharamu chukaaee|
Analytical wisdom creates the supreme delight and the illusions of birth and death come to an end.

 
 ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਗਿਆਨੀ ਸਹਜਿ ਸਮਾਈ ॥੧੨॥ 
guramukhi giaanee sahaji samaaee ॥12॥
The Guru-oriented (gurmukh) get merged in the real self.

 Bhai Vardas talks about the unfolding creation. He tells us about the passing of Dvapar after 5,078 years, and the beginning of Kaljug.  A canopy of darkness passed over creation.  Artharaveda, one of the ancient Upanishads, would settle in -- a systematic science of healing and cleansing. And Bhai Vardas tells us that the people would never stop "eulogizing", facing the north (prescribed in some systems of meditation) and singing hymns. 

The sutras would be recited by the sage Kapil. Kapil was a good-for-nothing son of a royal Hindu priest, who -- to make a long story short -- was hauled off to the court of a king by a policeman who thought he was a thief. Kapil told he king that he only wanted 2 gold coins in return for a blessing that he would give because he, Kapil, was a Brahmin. The king offered him 10 coins and all that his heart desired. But Kapil did not want to ask for much, and perhaps irritate the king.  Now Kapil needed money because he had impregnated a widow by the name of Manorama. He asked the King for some time to think. And realized that even 10 coins would not last long. In the end, by sudden illumination, Kapil told the King that greed is the source of all that is evil. Kapil had discovered detachment and renounced all worldly things. 

So Bhai Vardas tells us we are here that we may get spiritual wisdom. Like Kapil we can  understand what is permanent and what is transitory. Yoga and ritual are of the moment. Only analytical wisdom creates delight, illusion ends, and we merge with the True Lord.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 7, 2008)

*ਬਸੰਤੁ ਹਿੰਡੋਲ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
basanth hinddol mehalaa 5 ||
Basant Hindol, Fifth Mehl


 ਮੂਲੁ ਨ ਬੂਝੈ ਆਪੁ ਨ ਸੂਝੈ ਭਰਮਿ ਬਿਆਪੀ ਅਹੰ ਮਨੀ ॥੧॥
mool n boojhai aap n soojhai bharam biaapee ahan manee ||1||
The mortal does not know the Primal Lord God; he does not understand hmself. He is engrossed in doubt and egotism. ||1||



ਪਿਤਾ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਧਨੀ ॥
pithaa paarabreham prabh dhhanee ||
My Father is the Supreme Lord God, my Master.



ਮੋਹਿ ਨਿਸਤਾਰਹੁ ਨਿਰਗੁਨੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
mohi nisathaarahu niragunee ||1|| rehaao ||
I am unworthy, but please save me anyway. ||1||Pause||



ਓਪਤਿ ਪਰਲਉ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਤੇ ਹੋਵੈ ਇਹ ਬੀਚਾਰੀ ਹਰਿ ਜਨੀ ॥੨॥
oupath paralo prabh thae hovai eih beechaaree har janee ||2||
Creation and destruction come only from God; this is what the Lord's humble servants believe. ||2||



 ਨਾਮ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਕੇ ਜੋ ਰੰਗਿ ਰਾਤੇ ਕਲਿ ਮਹਿ ਸੁਖੀਏ ਸੇ ਗਨੀ ॥੩॥
naam prabhoo kae jo rang raathae kal mehi sukheeeae sae ganee ||3||
Only those who are imbued with God's Name are judged to be peaceful in this Dark Age of Kali Yuga. ||3||



ਅਵਰੁ ਉਪਾਉ ਨ ਕੋਈ ਸੂਝੈ ਨਾਨਕ ਤਰੀਐ ਗੁਰ ਬਚਨੀ ॥੪॥੩॥੨੧॥
avar oupaao n koee soojhai naanak thareeai gur bachanee ||4||3||21||
It is the Guru's Word that carries us across; Nanak cannot think of any other way. ||4||3||21||

Guru Naanak 
1186
*​


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 14, 2008)

His Creation is a sacred thing. And in this shabad Guru Ram Das uses the cultivation of fields as a metaphor for Creation. * Everyone is the field of the Lord God. *He cares for His Creation. *the Lord Himself cultivates this field. *In imitation of Him we should cultivate forgiveness. The farmer cultivates his fields trusting that against the odds of drought and blight  the field will bear fruit because of his sheer devotion. * The GurSikh plants the seed of the Lord's Ambrosial Nectar, and obtains the Lord's Ambrosial Naam as his Ambrosial Fruit. *Devotion cures all anxiety. One who worships and adores the Naam saves the world (this part of His creation) as well. 

* ਸਲੋਕ ਮਃ ੪ ॥ 
salok ma 4 ||
Shalok, Fourth Mehl:

  ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਾ ਸਭੁ ਖੇਤੁ ਹੈ ਹਰਿ ਆਪਿ ਕਿਰਸਾਣੀ ਲਾਇਆ ॥ 
har prabh kaa sabh khaeth hai har aap kirasaanee laaeiaa ||
Everyone is the field of the Lord God; the Lord Himself cultivates this field.

 ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਬਖਸਿ ਜਮਾਈਅਨੁ ਮਨਮੁਖੀ ਮੂਲੁ ਗਵਾਇਆ ॥ 
guramukh bakhas jamaaeean manamukhee mool gavaaeiaa ||
The Gurmukh grows the crop of forgiveness, while the self-willed manmukh loses even his roots.

 ਸਭੁ ਕੋ ਬੀਜੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਭਲੇ ਨੋ ਹਰਿ ਭਾਵੈ ਸੋ ਖੇਤੁ ਜਮਾਇਆ ॥ 
sabh ko beejae aapanae bhalae no har bhaavai so khaeth jamaaeiaa ||
They all plant for their own good, but the Lord causes to grow only that field with which He is pleased.

ਗੁਰਸਿਖੀ ਹਰਿ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਬੀਜਿਆ ਹਰਿ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਨਾਮੁ ਫਲੁ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
gurasikhee har anmrith beejiaa har anmrith naam fal anmrith paaeiaa ||
The GurSikh plants the seed of the Lord's Ambrosial Nectar, and obtains the Lord's Ambrosial Naam as his Ambrosial Fruit.

ਜਮੁ ਚੂਹਾ ਕਿਰਸ ਨਿਤ ਕੁਰਕਦਾ ਹਰਿ ਕਰਤੈ ਮਾਰਿ ਕਢਾਇਆ ॥ 
jam choohaa kiras nith kurakadhaa har karathai maar kadtaaeiaa ||
The mouse of Death is continually gnawing away at the crop, but the Creator Lord has beaten it off and driven it away.

ਕਿਰਸਾਣੀ ਜੰਮੀ ਭਾਉ ਕਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਬੋਹਲ ਬਖਸ ਜਮਾਇਆ ॥ 
kirasaanee janmee bhaao kar har bohal bakhas jamaaeiaa ||
The farm was successful, by the Love of the Lord, and the crop was produced by God's Grace.


 ਤਿਨ ਕਾ ਕਾੜਾ ਅੰਦੇਸਾ ਸਭੁ ਲਾਹਿਓਨੁ ਜਿਨੀ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਧਿਆਇਆ ॥ 
thin kaa kaarraa andhaesaa sabh laahioun jinee sathigur purakh dhhiaaeiaa ||
He has removed all the burning and anxiety of those, who have meditated on the True Guru, the Primal Being.

 ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਅਰਾਧਿਆ ਆਪਿ ਤਰਿਆ ਸਭੁ ਜਗਤੁ ਤਰਾਇਆ ॥੧॥ 
jan naanak naam araadhhiaa aap thariaa sabh jagath tharaaeiaa ||1||
O servant Nanak, one who worships and adores the Naam, the Name of the Lord, swims across, and saves the whole world as well. ||1||* 

Guru Ram Das
Ang 304


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 20, 2008)

Guru Naank asks: What was God's purpose in creating us?  Where did we come from? How were we made? Where are we going? What is our destiny? We have lived so many lifetimes and taken on so many forms. We recount our sins, pray for His mercy.

Life is like an endless video-tape of past deeds and today's reflections. We cannot escape from this screenplay. It has so many scenes. Nor do we want to. There is always an end and always a new beginning. His creation is endless. 


*ਗਉੜੀ ਚੇਤੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ 
gourree chaethee mehalaa 1 ||
Gauree Chaytee, First Mehl:



 ਕਤ ਕੀ ਮਾਈ ਬਾਪੁ ਕਤ ਕੇਰਾ ਕਿਦੂ ਥਾਵਹੁ ਹਮ ਆਏ ॥ 
kath kee maaee baap kath kaeraa kidhoo thhaavahu ham aaeae ||
Who is our mother, and who is our father? Where did we come from?


 ਅਗਨਿ ਬਿੰਬ ਜਲ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਨਿਪਜੇ ਕਾਹੇ ਕੰਮਿ ਉਪਾਏ ॥੧॥ 
agan binb jal bheethar nipajae kaahae kanm oupaaeae ||1||
We are formed from the fire of the womb within, and the bubble of water of the sperm. For what purpose are we created? ||1||


 ਮੇਰੇ ਸਾਹਿਬਾ ਕਉਣੁ ਜਾਣੈ ਗੁਣ ਤੇਰੇ ॥ 
maerae saahibaa koun jaanai gun thaerae ||
O my Master, who can know Your Glorious Virtues?


ਕਹੇ ਨ ਜਾਨੀ ਅਉਗਣ ਮੇਰੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
kehae n jaanee aougan maerae ||1|| rehaao ||
My own demerits cannot be counted. ||1||Pause||


 ਕੇਤੇ ਰੁਖ ਬਿਰਖ ਹਮ ਚੀਨੇ ਕੇਤੇ ਪਸੂ ਉਪਾਏ ॥ 
kaethae rukh birakh ham cheenae kaethae pasoo oupaaeae ||
I took the form of so many plants and trees, and so many animals.


ਕੇਤੇ ਨਾਗ ਕੁਲੀ ਮਹਿ ਆਏ ਕੇਤੇ ਪੰਖ ਉਡਾਏ ॥੨॥  
kaethae naag kulee mehi aaeae kaethae pankh ouddaaeae ||2||
Many times I entered the families of snakes and flying birds. ||2||



 ਹਟ ਪਟਣ ਬਿਜ ਮੰਦਰ ਭੰਨੈ ਕਰਿ ਚੋਰੀ ਘਰਿ ਆਵੈ ॥ 
hatt pattan bij mandhar bhannai kar choree ghar aavai ||
I broke into the shops of the city and well-guarded palaces; stealing from them, I snuck home again.

ਅਗਹੁ ਦੇਖੈ ਪਿਛਹੁ ਦੇਖੈ ਤੁਝ ਤੇ ਕਹਾ ਛਪਾਵੈ ॥੩॥ 
agahu dhaekhai pishhahu dhaekhai thujh thae kehaa shhapaavai ||3||
I looked in front of me, and I looked behind me, but where could I hide from You? ||3||


ਤਟ ਤੀਰਥ ਹਮ ਨਵ ਖੰਡ ਦੇਖੇ ਹਟ ਪਟਣ ਬਾਜਾਰਾ ॥ 
thatt theerathh ham nav khandd dhaekhae hatt pattan baajaaraa ||
I saw the banks of sacred rivers, the nine continents, the shops and bazaars of the cities.


 ਲੈ ਕੈ ਤਕੜੀ ਤੋਲਣਿ ਲਾਗਾ ਘਟ ਹੀ ਮਹਿ ਵਣਜਾਰਾ ॥੪॥ 
lai kai thakarree tholan laagaa ghatt hee mehi vanajaaraa ||4||
Taking the scale, the merchant begins to weigh his actions within his own heart. ||4||



 ਜੇਤਾ ਸਮੁੰਦੁ ਸਾਗਰੁ ਨੀਰਿ ਭਰਿਆ ਤੇਤੇ ਅਉਗਣ ਹਮਾਰੇ ॥ 
jaethaa samundh saagar neer bhariaa thaethae aougan hamaarae ||
As the seas and the oceans are overflowing with water, so vast are my own sins.



 ਦਇਆ ਕਰਹੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਮਿਹਰ ਉਪਾਵਹੁ ਡੁਬਦੇ ਪਥਰ ਤਾਰੇ ॥੫॥ 
dhaeiaa karahu kishh mihar oupaavahu ddubadhae pathhar thaarae ||5||
Please, shower me with Your Mercy, and take pity upon me. I am a sinking stone - please carry me across! ||5||


ਜੀਅੜਾ ਅਗਨਿ ਬਰਾਬਰਿ ਤਪੈ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਵਗੈ ਕਾਤੀ ॥  
jeearraa agan baraabar thapai bheethar vagai kaathee ||
My soul is burning like fire, and the knife is cutting deep.


ਪ੍ਰਣਵਤਿ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਪਛਾਣੈ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਵੈ ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤੀ ॥੬॥੫॥੧੭॥ 
pranavath naanak hukam pashhaanai sukh hovai dhin raathee ||6||5||17||
Prays Nanak, recognizing the Lord's Command, I am at peace, day and night. ||6||5||17||*


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 25, 2008)

Before He created us, He created nourishment so that we would not go hungry. He knew that we would hunger for spiritual things. His Gift as the Giver: He created His creation -- that we might know Him and find salvation from the cycle of life and death in this knowledge.*P**racticing the mantra of the Holy*, _They themselves swim across, and they save all their ancestors and families as well. In the Court of the Lord, they meet with no obstruction
_ 
* ਪਹਿਲੋ ਦੇ ਤੈਂ ਰਿਜਕੁ ਸਮਾਹਾ ॥ 
pehilo dhae thain rijak samaahaa ||
First, You created nourishment;


 ਪਿਛੋ ਦੇ ਤੈਂ ਜੰਤੁ ਉਪਾਹਾ ॥ 
pishho dhae thain janth oupaahaa ||
then, You created the living beings.


 ਤੁਧੁ ਜੇਵਡੁ ਦਾਤਾ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਲਵੈ ਨ ਕੋਈ ਲਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੬॥ 
thudhh jaevadd dhaathaa avar n suaamee lavai n koee laavaniaa ||6||
There is no other Giver as Great as You, O my Lord and Master. None approach or equal You. ||6||


ਜਿਸੁ ਤੂੰ ਤੁਠਾ ਸੋ ਤੁਧੁ ਧਿਆਏ ॥ 
jis thoon thuthaa so thudhh dhhiaaeae ||
Those who are pleasing to You meditate on You.

 ਸਾਧ ਜਨਾ ਕਾ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੁ ਕਮਾਏ ॥ 
saadhh janaa kaa manthra kamaaeae ||
They practice the Mantra of the Holy.


ਆਪਿ ਤਰੈ ਸਗਲੇ ਕੁਲ ਤਾਰੇ ਤਿਸੁ ਦਰਗਹ ਠਾਕ ਨ ਪਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੭॥ 
aap tharai sagalae kul thaarae this dharageh thaak n paavaniaa ||7||
They themselves swim across, and they save all their ancestors and families as well. In the Court of the Lord, they meet with no obstruction. ||7||

*Ang 130
Guru Arjan Dev


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 26, 2008)

One's inner quest is over after one has seen, read and bisected the current literature to arrive at the Locus standi of the self in relation to the relationship with others and as to with the Supreme.The bisection stops if one arrives at a definitive answer. Unless it is clear, mind is always in delusion.  

We are all seekers at different levels. Having no resource available with me I have to take refuge in the thread, that you have carefully nurtured, by putting across the plain question that is the title of the thread i.e Why did he Create us.? 

Is there any pointed reply given in Granth sahib.?

Yes, one come across the answer in the format that HE created this creation for devotional worship.If you come across any other answer to this ,besides the one stated above, please do post and I shall be grateful.
It shall help a lot. 

Regards.

I was going thru. the following when I stopped and posted above. Just sharing with... 
[It is said that once Sage Narad and a common householder  entered the court of Lord Krishan almost at the same time. Lord  Krishan chose to see the householder first. Now Sage Narad  considered himself to be the foremost devotee of the Lord.  So being passed up in favor of a common householder really  hurt him. So much so that when he had an audience with the  Lord, he complained about this incident. The Lord decided to  teach the Sage a lesson. He handed him a pot full of 'ghee'  and asked him to put it on his head and to go around the  world without spilling a drop of it. This, the Sage was able  to accomplish without any problem. So when he came back to  the Lord after going around the world, the Lord commended  him on his feat and asked him as to how many times did he  chant His name during the trip. The Sage said that the Lord  must be really joking for he was so busy balancing the pot  of ghee that he could not afford to be distracted even for  a single instant. Lord Krishan told him that the house holder  had to juggle a thousand responsibilities that go with being  a father, a husband, a son, a brother, a breadwinner and  still found time to chant His name. Sage Narad on the other  hand, had only the task of balancing a pot of ghee, and could not find time to chant His name. Therefore the householder  was leading a more spiritual life than the Sage. The Sage  felt humbled and recognized the greatness of a householder.       Householders are the backbone of the human race. They  are the ones who grow the food we eat, design and manufacture  consumer goods and appliances needed to make life livable,  and provide health care to get us back on our feet when we  get sick. They are the ones who contribute most to the material  development of society since they have a vested interest in  seeing that their children inherit a better world than the  one in which they were raised. In short a householder is  the most important element of the human race and spiritual  householders are the beings most loved by God.]


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 26, 2008)

Sikh80 ji

Are you asking me to answer the question given my limited efforts and understanding -- Why did he create His creation? I think I am beginning to understand -- only because of working on this thread every day or so. The answer is coming in small bits.

But it is also very good to h ear that you find refuge here. The thread was in my mind intended for us to puzzle over Gurbani in a  calm place where the Shabads could be studied.

Good then.


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 26, 2008)

Respected aad ji,

Thanks for your reply. I am sorry that due to connectivity problem I could not see it. I think you must be studying 'shabad' with due care as is your usual habit.

Kindly let the question be answered by Gurbani. There would be many places in Gurbani when you will come across as to why the creation was created. If you hit upon something new during your study kindly let it be known, may be, by addressing that post to me. 
I have no intention of breaking the rhythm/momentum right now.

You may kindly continue. I feel guilty of interruption.

Regards.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 27, 2008)

Sikh90 ji

A thoughtful response from you which is your usual habit. Do not worry about the momentum -- all your comments are pertinent and there have to be forum members who are interested in what you have to say. As I am also interested in what you say. 

I need time to go back through all the Gurbani that various individuals have posted here and gather together the themes that keep coming up over and over again.

My quick answer is this -- He created His Creation -- as the Creator, Nourisher, Supporter and Destroyer. He looks over His Creation with great pleasure, like an artist who is glad to complete a painting or like a farmer who has faith that his crops will grow given nourishment and care. His Creation pleases Him. 

But to Humans He gave more because He had another reason. All of creation is caught in the cycle of coming and going.  To humans He gave this Great Gift. The gift was the opportunity to overcome the cycle of life and death, to choose Destiny over Reincarnation. Only humans have the capacity to be aware that there is this choice. He Created us so that we could make this choice and be one with Him. 

My thinking, but it is very limited. A better attempt would be to go back as I said and do a careful job. In the end, the answer may be -- I don't know -- Because He Alone Knows His Reasons.


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 27, 2008)

You have summed up the subject very nicely. I do agree with you in entirety. There can not be any other answer. This life is a precious gift from Him and we should make the best use of for going back from where we originated. i.e., that is our eternal home. 

This is the best job to pursue as well. This is as per Gurmat as well. I have not many questions left now.

Bon Voy..

Thanks and regards.

P.s .
[You may kindly post and maintain the sequence.]


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 27, 2008)

Bhai Manpreet Singh - Sansar Samundey Taar Gobindey
Bhai Nand Singh Ji (Delhi) - Nanak Dhukiya Sab Sansar


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 3, 2008)

Sangat ji

Here is a beautiful passage from Sri Dasam Granth on panna 51, in which Guru Gobind Singh answers the question of Why?  If only the poetic beauty of this shabad were the gift Sri Gobind ji left us, that would be enough. Notice how the image of fire is completed with the image of light in the last line. And the metaphor of "merging" in the same fire, and then "merging" in the same light shapes all the other verses.  But then there is His gift of spiritual awareness. Many, small, unique things merge and are found in something much larger -- waves into the rivers and rivers into the oceans. All that comes from Him is devoured; all that is devoured returns. The phoenix rises and flies again. Image of the soul. Really quite wonderful. Answer to Why? It is given in the last line -- a lot to think about.

 ਜੈਸੇ ਏਕ ਆਗ ਤੇ ਕਨੂਕਾ ਕੋਟ ਆਗ ਉਠੇ ਨਿਆਰੇ ਨਿਆਰੇ ਹੁਇ ਕੈ ਫੇਰਿ ਆਗ ਮੈ ਮਿਲਾਹਿਂਗੇ ॥ 
 Jaise ek aag te kanookaa kot aag uthe, niaare niaarehue kai pher(i) aag mai milaahenge||
Just as millions of sparks are created from the fire; although they are different entities, they merge in the same fire.


 ​  ਜੈਸੇ ਇਕ ਨਦ ਤੇ ਤੰਰਗ ਕੋਟ ਉਪਜਤ ਹੈਂ ਪਾਨ ਕੇ ਤੰਰਗ ਸਬੈ ਪਾਨ ਹੀ ਕਹਾਹਿਂਗੇ ॥ 
 Jaise ek dhoor te anek dhoor poorat hai, dhoor ke kanookaa pher dhoor hoo samaabenge||
Just as from of waves are created on the surface of the big rivers and all the waves are called water.

 
 ਤੈਸੇ ਬਿਸ੍ਵ ਰੁਪ ਤੇ ਅਭੂਤ ਭੂਤ ਪ੍ਰਗਟ ਹੁਇ ਤਾਹੀ ਤੇ ਉਪਜ ਸਬੈ ਤਾਹੀ ਮੈ ਸਮਾਹਿਂਗੇ ॥੧੭॥੮੭॥ 
 Taise bisva roop te abhoot bhoot pragat hue, taahoo te upaj sahai taahoo mai samaahenge||17||87||
Similarly the animate and inanimate objects come out of the Supreme Lord; having been created from the same Lord, they merge in the same Lord. 17.87.


 
 ਕੇਤੇ ਕੱਛ ਮੱਛ ਕੇਤੇ ਉਨ ਕਉ ਕਰਤ ਭੱਛ ਕੇਤੇ ਅੱਛ ਵੱਛ ਹੁਇ ਸਪੱਛ ਉਡ ਜਾਹਿਂਗੇ ॥ 
 Kete kachchh machchh kete un kau karat bhachchh, kete achchh vachchh hue sapachchh u? jaahenge||
There are many a tortoise and fish and there are many who devour them; there are many a winged phoenix, who always continue flying.


 
 ਕੇਤੇ ਨਭ ਬੀਚ ਅੱਛ ਪੱਛ ਕਉ ਕਰੈਂਗੇ ਭੱਛ ਕੇਤਕ ਪ੍ਰਤੱਛ ਹੁਇ ਪਚਾਇ ਖਾਦਿ ਜਾਹਿਂਗੇ ॥ 
 Kete nabh booch achchh pachchh kau karainge bhachchh, ketak pratachchh hue pachaae khaae jaahenge||
There are many who devour even the phonenix in the sky and there are many, who even eat and digest the materialized devourers.

 
 ਜਲ ਕਹਾ ਥਲ ਕਹਾ ਗਗਨ ਕੇ ਗਉਨ ਕਹਾ ਕਾਲ ਕੇ ਬਨਾਇ ਸਬੈ ਕਾਲ ਹੀ ਚਬਾਹਿਂਗੇ ॥ 
 Jal kahaa thal kahaa gagan ke gaun kahaa, kaal ke banaae sahai kaal hoo chabaahenge||
Not only to speak of the residents of water, earth and wanders of the sky, all those created by god of death will ultimately be devoured ( destroyed) by him.

 

 ਤੇਜ ਜਿਉ ਅਤੇਜ ਮੈ ਅਤੇਜ ਜੈਸੇ ਤੇਜ ਲੀਨ ਤਾਹੀ ਤੇ ਉਪਜ ਸਬੈ ਤਾਹੀ ਮੈ ਸਮਾਹਿਂਗੇ ॥੧੮॥੮੮॥ 
 Tej jio atej mai atej jaise tej loon, taahoo te upaj sahai taahoo mai samaahenge||18||88||
Just as the light merged in darkness and the darkness in the light all the created beings generated by the Lord will ultimately merge in Him. 18.88.​


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 10, 2008)

Guru Amardas, who was the embodiment of seva and who began the tradition of langar, was also a mystic. There are some striking lines in the shabad. Starting with the idea that the One jyot is the light of all bodies. This light is always infused within us. We are the ones who do not realize that this is so. We find this light within our hearts when we discover the Shabad. Why do we not know this? The answer:  It is He who created this sense of separation -- *He caused this sense of duality*   ਆਪੇ ਫਰਕੁ ਕੀਤੋਨੁ ਘਟ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਬਣਤ ਬਣਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੧॥ aapae farak keethon ghatt anthar aapae banath banaavaniaa ||1||
He Himself instills the sense of separation within our hearts; He Himself created the Creation. ||1|| Everything is His Play. And Guru Amardas goes on to explain: *He is Maya, He created emotional attachment.* *But,* ਆਪੇ ਕਰੇ ਕਰਾਏ ਆਪੇ ॥ aapae karae karaaeae aapae ||He Himself acts, and causes others to act. *Why did He create His creation? *To receive His gift: ਆਪੇ ਮੇਲੇ ਮੇਲਿ ਮਿਲਾਏ ॥ aapae maelae mael milaaeae ||He Himself unites us, and unites us in Union with Himself. *And to inspire others to see Him as well.* ​
ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ॥ ​ maajh mehalaa 3 ||
Maajh, Third Mehl:

ਏਕਾ ਜੋਤਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਹੈ ਸਰੀਰਾ ॥ 
eaekaa joth joth hai sareeraa ||
The One Light is the light of all bodies.

ਸਬਦਿ ਦਿਖਾਏ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰਾ ॥ 
sabadh dhikhaaeae sathigur pooraa ||
The Perfect True Guru reveals it through the Word of the Shabad.

 ਆਪੇ ਫਰਕੁ ਕੀਤੋਨੁ ਘਟ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਬਣਤ ਬਣਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੧॥ 
aapae farak keethon ghatt anthar aapae banath banaavaniaa ||1||
He Himself instills the sense of separation within our hearts; He Himself created the Creation. ||1||

ਹਉ ਵਾਰੀ ਜੀਉ ਵਾਰੀ ਹਰਿ ਸਚੇ ਕੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵਣਿਆ ॥ 
ho vaaree jeeo vaaree har sachae kae gun gaavaniaa ||
I am a sacrifice, my soul is a sacrifice, to those who sing the Glorious Praises of the True Lord.

 ਬਾਝੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਕੋ ਸਹਜੁ ਨ ਪਾਏ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸਹਜਿ ਸਮਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
baajh guroo ko sehaj n paaeae guramukh sehaj samaavaniaa ||1|| rehaao ||
Without the Guru, no one obtains intuitive wisdom; the Gurmukh is absorbed in intuitive peace. ||1||Pause||

 ਤੂੰ ਆਪੇ ਸੋਹਹਿ ਆਪੇ ਜਗੁ ਮੋਹਹਿ ॥ 
thoon aapae sohehi aapae jag mohehi ||
You Yourself are Beautiful, and You Yourself entice the world.

ਤੂੰ ਆਪੇ ਨਦਰੀ ਜਗਤੁ ਪਰੋਵਹਿ ॥ 
thoon aapae nadharee jagath parovehi ||
You Yourself, by Your Kind Mercy, weave the thread of the world.

 ਤੂੰ ਆਪੇ ਦੁਖੁ ਸੁਖੁ ਦੇਵਹਿ ਕਰਤੇ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਹਰਿ ਦੇਖਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੨॥ 
thoon aapae dhukh sukh dhaevehi karathae guramukh har dhaekhaavaniaa ||2||
You Yourself bestow pain and pleasure, O Creator. The Lord reveals Himself to the Gurmukh. ||2||

ਆਪੇ ਕਰਤਾ ਕਰੇ ਕਰਾਏ ॥ 
aapae karathaa karae karaaeae ||
The Creator Himself acts, and causes others to act.

  ਆਪੇ ਸਬਦੁ ਗੁਰ ਮੰਨਿ ਵਸਾਏ ॥ 
aapae sabadh gur mann vasaaeae ||
The Ambrosial Word of the Guru's Bani emanates from the Word of the Shabad. The Gurmukh speaks it and hears it. ||3||

ਸਬਦੇ ਉਪਜੈ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਬਾਣੀ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਆਖਿ ਸੁਣਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੩॥ 
sabadhae oupajai anmrith baanee guramukh aakh sunaavaniaa ||3||
He Himself is the Creator, and He Himself is the Enjoyer.

 ਆਪੇ ਕਰਤਾ ਆਪੇ ਭੁਗਤਾ ॥ 
aapae karathaa aapae bhugathaa ||
He Himself is the Creator, and He Himself is the Enjoyer.

 ਬੰਧਨ ਤੋੜੇ ਸਦਾ ਹੈ ਮੁਕਤਾ ॥ 
bandhhan thorrae sadhaa hai mukathaa ||
One who breaks out of bondage is liberated forever.

  ਸਦਾ ਮੁਕਤੁ ਆਪੇ ਹੈ ਸਚਾ ਆਪੇ ਅਲਖੁ ਲਖਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੪॥ 
sadhaa mukath aapae hai sachaa aapae alakh lakhaavaniaa ||4||
The True Lord is liberated forever. The Unseen Lord causes Himself to be seen. ||4||

  ਆਪੇ ਮਾਇਆ ਆਪੇ ਛਾਇਆ ॥ 
aapae maaeiaa aapae shhaaeiaa ||
He Himself is Maya, and He Himself is the Illusion.

  ਆਪੇ ਮੋਹੁ ਸਭੁ ਜਗਤੁ ਉਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
aapae mohu sabh jagath oupaaeiaa ||
He Himself has generated emotional attachment throughout the entire universe.

  ਆਪੇ ਗੁਣਦਾਤਾ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵੈ ਆਪੇ ਆਖਿ ਸੁਣਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੫॥ 
aapae gunadhaathaa gun gaavai aapae aakh sunaavaniaa ||5||
He Himself acts, and causes others to act.

ਆਪੇ ਕਰੇ ਕਰਾਏ ਆਪੇ ॥ 
aapae karae karaaeae aapae ||
He Himself acts, and causes others to act.

 ਆਪੇ ਥਾਪਿ ਉਥਾਪੇ ਆਪੇ ॥ 
aapae thhaap outhhaapae aapae ||
He Himself establishes and disestablishes.

ਤੁਝ ਤੇ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਕਛੂ ਨ ਹੋਵੈ ਤੂੰ ਆਪੇ ਕਾਰੈ ਲਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੬॥ 
thujh thae baahar kashhoo n hovai thoon aapae kaarai laavaniaa ||6||
Without You, nothing can be done. You Yourself have engaged all in their tasks. ||6||

ਆਪੇ ਮਾਰੇ ਆਪਿ ਜੀਵਾਏ ॥ 
aapae maarae aap jeevaaeae ||
He Himself kills, and He Himself revives.

ਆਪੇ ਮੇਲੇ ਮੇਲਿ ਮਿਲਾਏ ॥ 
aapae maelae mael milaaeae ||
He Himself unites us, and unites us in Union with Himself.

ਸੇਵਾ ਤੇ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸਹਜਿ ਸਮਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੭॥ 
sayvaa tay sadaa sukh paa-i-aa gurmukh sahj samaavani-aa. ||7||
Through selfless service, eternal peace is obtained. The Gurmukh is absorbed in intuitive peace. ||7||

 ਆਪੇ ਊਚਾ ਊਚੋ ਹੋਈ ॥ 
aapae oochaa oocho hoee ||
He Himself is the Highest of the High.

ਜਿਸੁ ਆਪਿ ਵਿਖਾਲੇ ਸੁ ਵੇਖੈ ਕੋਈ ॥ 
jis aap vikhaalae s vaekhai koee ||
How rare are those who behold Him. He causes Himself to be seen.

 ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਵਸੈ ਘਟ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਵੇਖਿ ਵਿਖਾਲਣਿਆ ॥੮॥੨੬॥੨੭॥ 
naanak naam vasai ghatt anthar aapae vaekh vikhaalaniaa ||8||26||27||
O Nanak, the Naam, the Name of the Lord, abides deep within the hearts of those who see the Lord themselves, and inspire others to see Him as well. ||8||26||27||​ 
Guru Amardas
Ang 125/126


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 18, 2008)

Later on Ang 161, Guru Amar Das tells us ਇਹੁ ਜਗੁ ਜਨਮਿਆ ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ॥  eihu jag janamiaa dhoojai bhaae ||This world is born out of the love of duality. He is saying that we create the world, but this world is a world of false reality. And because of attachment the world we create is apart and separate, a creation of our own minds. It is our delusion and our nightmare. 

Guruji says this: Today no one cares about good karma, Dharmic faith, which is belief and dedication to righteous and honor, is of no interest. This is the Age of Kali Yug, a dark age of ignorance in spite of all that we know and all the progress we have made. It remains the child, the creation, of a house of evil where no one is saved from the delusions and the nightmares. 
 

ਇਸੁ ਕਲਿਜੁਗ ਮਹਿ ਕਰਮ ਧਰਮੁ ਨ ਕੋਈ ॥ 
eis kalijug mehi karam dhharam n koee ||
In this Dark Age of Kali Yuga, no one is interested in good karma, or Dharmic faith.


 ਕਲੀ ਕਾ ਜਨਮੁ ਚੰਡਾਲ ਕੈ ਘਰਿ ਹੋਈ ॥ 
kalee kaa janam chanddaal kai ghar hoee ||
This Dark Age was born in the house of evil.
 

 ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮ ਬਿਨਾ ਕੋ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਨ ਹੋਈ ॥੪॥੧੦॥੩੦॥ 
naanak naam binaa ko mukath n hoee ||4||10||30||
O Nanak, without the Naam, the Name of the Lord, no one is liberated. ||4||10||30||
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Then Guruji tells us that this world born of duality, our mental creations, this is where we bind ourselves in service to the wrong things, this is where we go astray,  this is where we are lost in coming and  going, and this is where we are in terrible pain. We follow our own creation, living in doubt and dying in doubt, and abiding in duality, instead of finding our honor through contemplation of the True Guru.  ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪੇ ਨਾਉ ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ ਪਾਏ ॥੪॥੧੧॥੩੧॥ naanak naam japae naao no nidhh paaeae ||4||11||31|| O Nanak, chanting the Naam, the Name of the Lord, the nine treasures of the Name are obtained. ||4||11||31||

  ਗਉੜੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ਗੁਆਰੇਰੀ ॥ ​ gourree mehalaa 3 guaaraeree ||
Gauree, Third Mehl, Gwaarayree:


 ਸਚਾ ਅਮਰੁ ਸਚਾ ਪਾਤਿਸਾਹੁ ॥ 
sachaa amar sachaa paathisaahu ||
True is the Lord King, True is His Royal Command.


  ਮਨਿ ਸਾਚੈ ਰਾਤੇ ਹਰਿ ਵੇਪਰਵਾਹੁ ॥ਸਚੈ ਮਹਲਿ ਸਚਿ ਨਾਮਿ ਸਮਾਹੁ ॥੧॥ 
man saachai raathae har vaeparavaahu || sachai mehal sach naam samaahu ||1||
Those whose minds are attuned to the True, Carefree Lord enter the True Mansion of His Presence, and merge in the True Name. ||1||
 

 ਸੁਣਿ ਮਨ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਬਦੁ ਵੀਚਾਰਿ ॥ 
sun man maerae sabadh veechaar ||
Listen, O my mind: contemplate the Word of the Shabad.


  ਰਾਮ ਜਪਹੁ ਭਵਜਲੁ ਉਤਰਹੁ ਪਾਰਿ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
raam japahu bhavajal outharahu paar ||1|| rehaao ||
Chant the Lord's Name, and cross over the terrifying world-ocean. ||1||Pause||


  ਭਰਮੇ ਆਵੈ ਭਰਮੇ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
bharamae aavai bharamae jaae ||
In doubt he comes, and in doubt he goes.


ਇਹੁ ਜਗੁ ਜਨਮਿਆ ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ॥ 
eihu jag janamiaa dhoojai bhaae ||
This world is born out of the love of duality.


 ਨਮੁਖਿ ਨ ਚੇਤੈ ਆਵੈ ਜਾਇ ॥੨॥ 
manamukh n chaethai aavai jaae ||2||
The self-willed manmukh does not remember the Lord; he continues coming and going in reincarnation. ||2||


ਆਪਿ ਭੁਲਾ ਕਿ ਪ੍ਰਭਿ ਆਪਿ ਭੁਲਾਇਆ ॥ 
aap bhulaa k prabh aap bhulaaeiaa ||
Does he himself go astray, or does God lead him astray?


 ਇਹੁ ਜੀਉ ਵਿਡਾਣੀ ਚਾਕਰੀ ਲਾਇਆ ॥ 
eihu jeeo viddaanee chaakaree laaeiaa ||
This soul is enjoined to the service of someone else.


 ਮਹਾ ਦੁਖੁ ਖਟੇ ਬਿਰਥਾ ਜਨਮੁ ਗਵਾਇਆ ॥੩॥ 
mehaa dhukh khattae birathhaa janam gavaaeiaa ||3||
It earns only terrible pain, and this life is lost in vain. ||3||


  ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਮਿਲਾਏ ॥ ​ kirapaa kar sathiguroo milaaeae ||
Granting His Grace, He leads us to meet the True Guru.


 ਨਾਮੁ ਚੇਤੇ ਵਿਚਹੁ ਭਰਮੁ ਚੁਕਾਏ ॥ 
eaeko naam chaethae vichahu bharam chukaaeae ||
Remembering the One Name, doubt is cast out from within.


ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪੇ ਨਾਉ ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ ਪਾਏ ॥੪॥੧੧॥੩੧॥ 
naanak naam japae naao no nidhh paaeae ||4||11||31||
O Nanak, chanting the Naam, the Name of the Lord, the nine treasures of the Name are obtained. ||4||11||31||


----------



## pk70 (Apr 20, 2008)

*  ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ॥ *​ maajh mehalaa 3 ||
Maajh, Third Mehl:

* ਏਕਾ ਜੋਤਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਹੈ ਸਰੀਰਾ* ॥ 
eaekaa joth joth hai sareeraa ||
The One Light is the light of all bodies.

* ਸਬਦਿ ਦਿਖਾਏ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰਾ ॥ *
sabadh dhikhaaeae sathigur pooraa ||
The Perfect True Guru reveals it through the Word of the Shabad.

*  ਆਪੇ ਫਰਕੁ ਕੀਤੋਨੁ ਘਟ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਬਣਤ ਬਣਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੧॥ *
aapae farak keethon ghatt anthar aapae banath banaavaniaa ||1||
He Himself instills the sense of separation within our hearts; He Himself created the Creation. ||1||

*aad0002 Ji,

Thanks for posting beautiful Shabad. In the above Guru Vaak, It is expressed that His play is dominating.  It dispels contradictory doubts of which some become victims. Kabir ji also called HIM,"Baazigar, who plays in HIS sargun form too. Deeply in love Kabir ji call HIM" Thug, a robber of Kabir's heart,( I dont have those shabad ready to post here, forgive me) its a beautiful expression usually used in context of falling in love. In essence, ALL IS HIM, it takes some thing to understand that. What is to understand? His play. How? Answer is in the following Guru Vaak you have quoted*

*  ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਮਿਲਾਏ ॥ *​ kirapaa kar sathiguroo milaaeae ||
Granting His Grace, He leads us to meet the True Guru.


*  ਨਾਮੁ ਚੇਤੇ ਵਿਚਹੁ ਭਰਮੁ ਚੁਕਾਏ ॥ *
eaeko naam chaethae vichahu bharam chukaaeae ||
Remembering the One Name, doubt is cast out from within.


* ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪੇ ਨਾਉ ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ ਪਾਏ ॥੪॥੧੧॥੩੧॥ *
naanak naam japae naao no nidhh paaeae ||4||11||31||
O Nanak, chanting the Naam, the Name of the Lord, the nine treasures of the Name are obtained. ||4||11||31||

 *Again, sincerity is required to follow Gurubachan, hint comes back to  start a battle with in, same stuff we discussed in another thread. I always say it is very difficult but very possible.
I enjoy the original shabad you have posted, very informatory in this context.
Rgds*


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 20, 2008)

pk70

What a lovely and learned response. I like your focus -- falling in love with Him. 
_
from Guru Amardas ji on Ang 78_6


pauVI ] pa-orhee.
_    Pauree:_

iehu jgu Awip aupwieEnu kir coj ivfwnu ]ih jag aap upaa-i-on kar choj vidaan.
_    He Himself created this world, and staged this wondrous play._

pMc Dwqu ivic pweIAnu mohu JUTu gumwnu ] panch Dhaat vich paa-ee-an moh jhooth gumaan.
_    Into the body of the five elements, He infused attachment, falsehood and self-conceit._

AwvY jwie BvweIAY mnmuKu AigAwnu ] aavai jaa-ay bhavaa-ee-ai manmukh agi-aan.
_    The ignorant, ego-oriented comes and goes, wandering in reincarnation._

ieknw Awip buJwieEnu gurmuiK hir igAwnu ]iknaa aap bujhaa-i-on Gurmukh har gi-aan.
_    He Himself teaches some to become Guru-oriented, through the spiritual wisdom of the Lord._

Bgiq Kjwnw bKisEnu hir nwmu inDwnu ]4]bhagat khajaanaa bakhsi-on har naam niDhaan. ||4||
_    He blesses them with the treasure of devotional worship, and the wealth of the Lord’s Name. ||4||

_ I will find the shabad from Kabir. Thank you_.

_


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 20, 2008)

Pk70,

Here it is, From Kabeer on Ang 1162/3. You are right it fits well. He steals our hearts. We fall in love with Him.
ਜਉ ਜਾਚਉ ਤਉ ਕੇਵਲ ਰਾਮ ॥ 
jo jaacho tho kaeval raam ||
When I beg, I beg only from the Lord.


 ਆਨ ਦੇਵ ਸਿਉ ਨਾਹੀ ਕਾਮ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
aan dhaev sio naahee kaam ||1|| rehaao ||
I have nothing to do with any other deities. ||1||Pause||


 ਕੋਟਿ ਚੰਦ੍ਰਮੇ ਕਰਹਿ ਚਰਾਕ ॥ 
kott chandhramae karehi charaak ||
Millions of moons twinkle in the sky. 


ਕੋਟਿ ਕਲਾ ਖੇਲੈ ਗੋਪਾਲ ॥੫॥ 
kott kalaa khaelai gopaal ||5||
The Lord plays in countless ways. ||5||


 ਕੋਟਿ ਜਗ ਜਾ ਕੈ ਦਰਬਾਰ ॥ 
kott jag jaa kai dharabaar ||
Millions of charitable feasts are held in His Court,


 ਗੰਧ੍ਰਬ ਕੋਟਿ ਕਰਹਿ ਜੈਕਾਰ ॥ 
gandhhrab kott karehi jaikaar ||
and millions of celestial singers celebrate His victory.

  ਬਿਦਿਆ ਕੋਟਿ ਸਭੈ ਗੁਨ ਕਹੈ ॥ 
bidhiaa kott sabhai gun kehai ||
Millions of sciences all sing His Praises.


  ਤਊ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਕਾ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਲਹੈ ॥੬॥ 
thoo paarabreham kaa anth n lehai ||6||
Even so, the limits of the Supreme Lord God cannot be found. ||6||

 ਬਾਵਨ ਕੋਟਿ ਜਾ ਕੈ ਰੋਮਾਵਲੀ ॥ਰਾਵਨ ਸੈਨਾ ਜਹ ਤੇ ਛਲੀ ॥ 
baavan kott jaa kai romaavalee || raavan sainaa jeh thae shhalee ||
Rama, with millions of monkeys, conquered Raawan's army.



 ਸਹਸ ਕੋਟਿ ਬਹੁ ਕਹਤ ਪੁਰਾਨ ॥ 
sehas kott bahu kehath puraan ||
Billions of Puraanas greatly praise Him;


  ਦੁਰਜੋਧਨ ਕਾ ਮਥਿਆ ਮਾਨੁ ॥੭॥ 
dhurajodhhan kaa mathhiaa maan ||7||
He humbled the pride of Duyodhan. ||7||


 ਕੰਦ੍ਰਪ ਕੋਟਿ ਜਾ ਕੈ ਲਵੈ ਨ ਧਰਹਿ ॥ 
kandhrap kott jaa kai lavai n dhharehi ||
Millions of gods of love cannot compete with Him.



 ਅੰਤਰ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਮਨਸਾ ਹਰਹਿ ॥ 
 anthar anthar manasaa harehi ||
He steals the hearts of mortal beings.


  ਕਹਿ ਕਬੀਰ ਸੁਨਿ ਸਾਰਿਗਪਾਨ ॥ 
kehi kabeer sun saarigapaan ||
Says Kabeer, please hear me, O Lord of the World.​


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 27, 2008)

When thinking of His creation, what comes easily to mind is the image of Kartar Purakh(u) Akaal,  Hari, Waheguruji, the creative, supportive, nourishing, destroying and transforming Lord making the Universe, the realms, the planets, the earth, and all living things. We think of this in the form of a great epic event. What may come to mind more slowly as a reaization is that He is always creating and transforming even as we read and write together here. 

 ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
maajh mehalaa 5 ||
Maajh, Fifth Mehl:

 ਵਿਸਰੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਏਵਡ ਦਾਤੇ ॥ 
visar naahee eaevadd dhaathae ||
I shall never forget You-You are such a Great Giver!

ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਭਗਤਨ ਸੰਗਿ ਰਾਤੇ ॥ 
kar kirapaa bhagathan sang raathae ||
Please grant Your Grace, and imbue me with the love of devotional worship.

 ਦਿਨਸੁ ਰੈਣਿ ਜਿਉ ਤੁਧੁ ਧਿਆਈ ਏਹੁ ਦਾਨੁ ਮੋਹਿ ਕਰਣਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ 
dhinas rain jio thudhh dhhiaaee eaehu dhaan mohi karanaa jeeo ||1||
If it pleases You, let me meditate on You day and night; please, grant me this gift! ||1||

 ਮਾਟੀ ਅੰਧੀ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਸਮਾਈ ॥ 
maattee andhhee surath samaaee ||
Into this blind clay, You have infused awareness.


 ਸਭ ਕਿਛੁ ਦੀਆ ਭਲੀਆ ਜਾਈ ॥ 
sabh kishh dheeaa bhaleeaa jaaee ||
Everything, everywhere which You have given is good.

 ਅਨਦ ਬਿਨੋਦ ਚੋਜ ਤਮਾਸੇ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਸੋ ਹੋਣਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
anadh binodh choj thamaasae thudhh bhaavai so honaa jeeo ||2||
Bliss, joyful celebrations, wondrous plays and entertainment-whatever pleases You,
 comes to pass. ||2||

  ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਦਿਤਾ ਸਭੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਲੈਣਾ ॥ 
jis dhaa dhithaa sabh kishh lainaa ||
Everything we receive is a gift from Him

  ਛਤੀਹ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਭੋਜਨੁ ਖਾਣਾ ॥ 
shhatheeh anmrith bhojan khaanaa ||
-the thirty-six delicious foods to eat,

 ਸੇਜ ਸੁਖਾਲੀ ਸੀਤਲੁ ਪਵਣਾ ਸਹਜ ਕੇਲ ਰੰਗ ਕਰਣਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ 
saej sukhaalee seethal pavanaa sehaj kael rang karanaa jeeo ||3||
cozy beds, cooling breezes, peaceful joy and the experience of pleasure. ||3||

 ਸਾ ਬੁਧਿ ਦੀਜੈ ਜਿਤੁ ਵਿਸਰਹਿ ਨਾਹੀ ॥ 
saa budhh dheejai jith visarehi naahee ||
Give me that state of mind, by which I may not forget You.

  ਸਾ ਮਤਿ ਦੀਜੈ ਜਿਤੁ ਤੁਧੁ ਧਿਆਈ ॥ 
saa math dheejai jith thudhh dhhiaaee ||
Give me that understanding, by which I may meditate on You.

 ਸਾਸ ਸਾਸ ਤੇਰੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵਾ ਓਟ ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰ ਚਰਣਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੧੨॥੧੯॥ 
saas saas thaerae gun gaavaa outt naanak gur charanaa jeeo ||4||12||19||
I sing Your Glorious Praises with each and every breath. Nanak takes the Support of the Guru's Feet. ||4||12||19|| ​ 
It is He Who creates awareness, influses awareness "into this blind clay." He creates understanding, He creates each breath with which we sing His praise. His creation is a "wondrous play." He creates bliss, He creates all the things which we enjoy, and everything that he creates is good.


----------



## spnadmin (May 7, 2008)

Read this shabad at least 2 times. ​
ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
 aasaa mehalaa 5 ||
 Aasaa, Fifth Mehl:

 ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਸਾਚੈ ਦੀਆ ਭੇਜਿ ॥
 sathigur saachai dheeaa bhaej ||
 The True Guru has truly given a child.


 ਚਿਰੁ ਜੀਵਨੁ ਉਪਜਿਆ ਸੰਜੋਗਿ ॥
 chir jeevan oupajiaa sanjog ||
 The long-lived one has been born to this destiny.


 ਉਦਰੈ ਮਾਹਿ ਆਇ ਕੀਆ ਨਿਵਾਸੁ ॥
 oudharai maahi aae keeaa nivaas ||
 He came to acquire a home in the womb,


 ਮਾਤਾ ਕੈ ਮਨਿ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਬਿਗਾਸੁ ॥੧॥
 maathaa kai man bahuth bigaas ||1||
 and his mother's heart is so very glad. ||1||


 ਜੰਮਿਆ ਪੂਤੁ ਭਗਤੁ ਗੋਵਿੰਦ ਕਾ ॥
 janmiaa pooth bhagath govindh kaa ||
 A son is born - a devotee of the Lord of the Universe.


 ਪ੍ਰਗਟਿਆ ਸਭ ਮਹਿ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਧੁਰ ਕਾ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
 pragattiaa sabh mehi likhiaa dhhur kaa || rehaao ||
 This pre-ordained destiny has been revealed to all. ||Pause||


 ਦਸੀ ਮਾਸੀ ਹੁਕਮਿ ਬਾਲਕ ਜਨਮੁ ਲੀਆ ॥
 dhasee maasee hukam baalak janam leeaa ||
 In the tenth month, by the Lord's Order, the baby has been born.


 ਮਿਟਿਆ ਸੋਗੁ ਮਹਾ ਅਨੰਦੁ ਥੀਆ ॥
 mittiaa sog mehaa anandh thheeaa ||
 Sorrow is dispelled, and great joy has ensued.


 ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਸਖੀ ਅਨੰਦੁ ਗਾਵੈ ॥
 gurabaanee sakhee anandh gaavai ||
 The companions blissfully sing the songs of the Guru's Bani.



 ਸਾਚੇ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਕੈ ਮਨਿ ਭਾਵੈ ॥੨॥
 saachae saahib kai man bhaavai ||2||
 This is pleasing to the Lord Master. ||2||


 ਵਧੀ ਵੇਲਿ ਬਹੁ ਪੀੜੀ ਚਾਲੀ ॥
 vadhhee vael bahu peerree chaalee ||
 The vine has grown, and shall last for many generations.


 ਧਰਮ ਕਲਾ ਹਰਿ ਬੰਧਿ ਬਹਾਲੀ ॥
 dhharam kalaa har bandhh behaalee ||
 The Power of the Dharma has been firmly established by the Lord.


 ਮਨ ਚਿੰਦਿਆ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦਿਵਾਇਆ ॥
 man chindhiaa sathiguroo dhivaaeiaa ||
 That which my mind wishes for, the True Guru has granted.


 ਭਏ ਅਚਿੰਤ ਏਕ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਇਆ ॥੩॥
 bheae achinth eaek liv laaeiaa ||3||
 I have become carefree, and I fix my attention on the One Lord. ||3||



 ਜਿਉ ਬਾਲਕੁ ਪਿਤਾ ਊਪਰਿ ਕਰੇ ਬਹੁ ਮਾਣੁ ॥
 jio baalak pithaa oopar karae bahu maan ||
 As the child places so much faith in his father,



 ਬੁਲਾਇਆ ਬੋਲੈ ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਭਾਣਿ ॥
 bulaaeiaa bolai gur kai bhaan ||
 I speak as it pleases the Guru to have me speak.


 ਗੁਝੀ ਛੰਨੀ ਨਾਹੀ ਬਾਤ ॥
 gujhee shhannee naahee baath ||
 This is not a hidden secret;


 ਗੁਰੁ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਤੁਠਾ ਕੀਨੀ ਦਾਤਿ ॥੪॥੭॥੧੦੧॥
 gur naanak thuthaa keenee dhaath ||4||7||101||
 Guru Nanak, greatly pleased, has bestowed this gift. ||4||7||101||

Guru Arjan Dev starts by saying "A son is born" "his mother's heart is very glad." The shabad is a song of joy and fulfillment. Guru Arjan Dev is rejoicing at the birth of a child. And Guru Arjan Dev is acknowledging that this child was given by the True Guru and will grow to be a devotee of the Lord of the Universe.

I placed this shabad in this thread "Why Did He Create His Creation" because "this son" is the creation of God. The shabad is about both creation and re-creation.

The baby grows in the womb, and then Guru Arjan Dev tells us that bliss shall be obtained. So the shabad is about more thant the birth of a child who will grow to become a devotee of God. For the Guru goes onto say,  ਵਧੀ ਵੇਲਿ ਬਹੁ ਪੀੜੀ ਚਾਲੀ ॥vadhhee vael bahu peerree chaalee || The vine has grown, and shall last for many generations. 

Something more persistent than another human life has been created; it is born, grows and will continue -- the Power of the Dharma. It has been firmly established, as a vine that bears fruit must be firmly established. 

"A child places so much faith in his father." And then we realize that what has been created has been created through faith and that what Guru Arjan Dev has wished for has been granted -- the Power of the Dharma.

It is a prayer of thanksgiving, for a son and it is a prayer of thanksgiving for the granting of a wish. Guru Arjan Dev is speaking both as a father and he is speaking as a son. He is speaking about a child and he is speaking as a child that grows to become a devotee. He is speaking about a child that does not die or wither. He is speaking as a father and he is speaking to his father. He may be speaking as the father of Guru Hargobind, and he may be speaking of Guru Ram Das (carrying the jyote of Guru Nanak). Guru Arjan Dev is definitely speaking to the Satguru. 

Who is the father and who is the son? And who is the baby that is born?

ਤੂੰ ਮੇਰਾ ਪਿਤਾ ਤੂੰਹੈ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਾਤਾ ॥ thoon maeraa pithaa thoonhai maeraa maathaa || You are my Father, and You are my Mother, says Guru Arjan Dev
..............
ਤੁਮਰੀ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਤੇ ਤੁਧੁ ਪਛਾਣਾ ॥ thumaree kirapaa thae thudhh pashhaanaa ||By Your Grace, I recognize You.

 ​


----------



## spnadmin (May 19, 2008)

On Ang 325, Sant Kabir says this: 

ਗਉੜੀ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ ॥ 
gourree kabeer jee ||
Gauree, Kabeer Jee:

  ਜੋਤਿ ਕੀ ਜਾਤਿ ਜਾਤਿ ਕੀ ਜੋਤੀ ॥ 
joth kee jaath jaath kee jothee ||
The creation is born of the Light, and the Light is in the creation.


  ਤਿਤੁ ਲਾਗੇ ਕੰਚੂਆ ਫਲ ਮੋਤੀ ॥੧॥ 
thith laagae kanchooaa fal mothee ||1||
It bears two fruits: the false glass and the true pearl. ||1||


  ਕਵਨੁ ਸੁ ਘਰੁ ਜੋ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਕਹੀਐ ॥ 
kavan s ghar jo nirabho keheeai ||
Where is that home, which is said to be free of fear?


 ਭਉ ਭਜਿ ਜਾਇ ਅਭੈ ਹੋਇ ਰਹੀਐ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
bho bhaj jaae abhai hoe reheeai ||1|| rehaao ||
There, fear is dispelled and one lives without fear. ||1||Pause||


  ਤਟਿ ਤੀਰਥਿ ਨਹੀ ਮਨੁ ਪਤੀਆਇ ॥ 
thatt theerathh nehee man patheeaae ||
On the banks of sacred rivers, the mind is not appeased.


 ਚਾਰ ਅਚਾਰ ਰਹੇ ਉਰਝਾਇ ॥੨॥ 
chaar achaar rehae ourajhaae ||2||
People remain entangled in good and bad deeds. ||2||


  ਪਾਪ ਪੁੰਨ ਦੁਇ ਏਕ ਸਮਾਨ ॥ 
paap punn dhue eaek samaan ||
Sin and virtue are both the same.


  ਨਿਜ ਘਰਿ ਪਾਰਸੁ ਤਜਹੁ ਗੁਨ ਆਨ ॥੩॥ 
nij ghar paaras thajahu gun aan ||3||
In the home of your own being, is the Philosopher's Stone; renounce your search for any other virtue. ||3||


 ਕਬੀਰ ਨਿਰਗੁਣ ਨਾਮ ਨ ਰੋਸੁ ॥ 
kabeer niragun naam n ros ||
Kabeer: O worthless mortal, do not lose the Naam, the Name of the Lord.
 

ਇਸੁ ਪਰਚਾਇ ਪਰਚਿ ਰਹੁ ਏਸੁ ॥੪॥੯॥ 
eis parachaae parach rahu eaes ||4||9||
Keep this mind of yours involved in this involvement. ||4||9||

Sant Kabir speaks of the Philosopher's stone. The philosopher's stone is a metaphor for creation. For centuries, alchemists, magicians, freemasons, they all sought to create gold from base metals. Their endeavor described in terms of changing a base metal to a pure and valuable gold was itself symbolic for what they were really up to -- to change one's baser nature to a higher and more enlightened state. So Sant Kabir explains the situation this way. He starts by saying that creation is born of Light, and Light is in the creation. All that exists emerged from the Light, the pure intelligence of the Divine. He says that this Light is inside its very own creation. The Divine created everything and the Divine is in everything. And the everything that the Divine gave birth to includes two things: the false and the true. And then Sant Kabir asks the question that nags each and everyone of us, and that is echoed in Gurbani many times.  How can we find liberation from fear, from the worries and anxieties that enslave us? Where can we find liberation from fear?  So Sant Kabir goes on to point out that we remain entangled. Sin and virtue are the same -- a strange thing to say . It is our obsession with sin and virtue that entangles us in the same way. We remain trapped like rats running back and forth between these two states. We are trapped between wanting to be good, only to fall back into sin in the next breath. Only one thing can appease this fear. Bhagat Kabir tells us  to renounce the trap and find the philosopher's stone within -- it is the only virtue.  ਕਬੀਰ ਨਿਰਗੁਣ ਨਾਮ ਨ ਰੋਸੁ ॥ kabeer niragun naam n ros || Kabeer: O worthless mortal, do not lose the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ਇਸੁ ਪਰਚਾਇ ਪਰਚਿ ਰਹੁ ਏਸੁ ॥੪॥੯॥ eis parachaae parach rahu eaes ||4||9||Keep this mind of yours involved in this involvement. ||4||9|​


----------



## pk70 (May 20, 2008)

Quote"We remain trapped like rats running back and forth between these two states. We are trapped between wanting to be good, only to fall back into sin in the next breath. Only one thing can appease this fear. Bhagat Kabir tells us to renounce the trap and find the philosopher's stone within -- it is the only virtue. ਕਬੀਰ ਨਿਰਗੁਣ ਨਾਮ ਨ ਰੋਸੁ ॥ kabeer niragun naam n ros || Kabeer: O worthless mortal, do not lose the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ਇਸੁ ਪਰਚਾਇ ਪਰਚਿ ਰਹੁ ਏਸੁ ॥੪॥੯॥ eis parachaae parach rahu eaes ||4||9||Keep this mind of yours involved in this involvement. ||4||9|



*aad0002 ji, this is what I have learned after studying Gurbani on various aspects. About trap one needs to be aware of, one time namjap ji used another word" prison", if  being in trap is not realized, and if being in prison  of Maya is not realized, HIS game remains a mystery. *


----------



## spnadmin (May 20, 2008)

pk70 ji

You say* t*hat if we do not realize we are in a trap and that Maya is our prison, the*n HIS game remains a mystery. 

*I believe you are correct. Even when we are happy we are deep within miserable in our fears. We fear that either happiness and contentment will be taken away, or we fear that we will never achieve the happiness and contentment we believe we deserve and are entitled to. Truly this is my own predicament in this lifetime. His mystery is the way out of pain, suffering and all of our banddhan.

*                  ਤ੍ਰਿਬਿਧਿ ਬੰਧਨ ਤੂਟਹਿ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੀ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੀ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਕਰਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੩॥*
                   thribidhh bandhhan thoottehi gur sabadhee gur sabadhee mukath karaavaniaa ||3||
                   The bonds of the three-phased Maya are broken by the Word of the Guru's Shabad. Through the Guru's Shabad, liberation is achieved. 

So there is a promise.


----------



## pk70 (May 21, 2008)

*Quote*
  We fear that either happiness and contentment will be taken away, or we fear that we will never achieve the happiness and contentment we believe we deserve and are entitled to. Truly this is my own predicament in this lifetime. His mystery is the way out of pain, suffering and all of our banddhan.

*Aad0002 Ji*
*We as Sikhs  should leave to HIM what we deserve not and continue doing assigned duty or hard work to achieve set up goals and, should involve in  dharma as per Guru Teachings, this much surrendering should take away our worries. Since my mind believed in it, I remained fine (unaffected) even after losing a few hundred thousands dollars in a business( my all savings and investments were wiped out, reason to state this is just to share how a little faith in HIM kept me intact emotionally) Simple faith in Him kept me going on. As you are aware of, I still fall and get up, Guru Bachan energizes me again, the of life play goes on.*
*In the following Guru Shabad, Guru ji takes on all fears and inspires us to keep only one fear in mind, that is the fear of Lord. Why to fear from death, it is His call, why to fear to lose, it is His ordinance. Keeping fear of others in mind, can multiply the fears and one keeps struggling with one or another kind of fear. Guru ji says otherwise to set the soul free from every thing. Some may say to whom we are supposed love, why to fear? Answer can be taken with other example; we all have fear of Law. What we do?  Do we live in fear of Law? No, we just remain aware of the codes of law and respect them. Same way we need to be fear of God and never let our ego forget that the ultimate authority is HE. That kind of fear triggers respect for HIM, in respect love glows unconditionally. Hope you will enjoy the following Guru Shabad  in this very context.
[/FONT]*ਗਉੜੀਮਹਲਾ੧॥ 
[/FONT]गउड़ीमहला१॥ 
[/FONT]Ga*oṛī mehlā 1. 
[/FONT]Gauri, Mahala 1[/FONT] 
[/FONT]ਗਊੜੀਪਹਿਲੀਪਾਤਸ਼ਾਹੀ। 

[/FONT]ਡਰਿਘਰੁਘਰਿਡਰੁਡਰਿਡਰੁਜਾਇ॥ 
[/FONT]डरिघरुघरिडरुडरिडरुजाइ॥ 
[/FONT]Dar gẖar gẖar dar dar dar jā*ė. 
[/FONT]Place God's fear in thy heart, and let thy home be in His dread. Thy fear of Death, then shall be frightened away.[/FONT] 
[/FONT]ਰੱਬਦੇਭੈਨੂੰਆਪਣੇਦਿਲਅੰਦਰਧਾਰਅਤੇਤੇਰਾਗ੍ਰਹਿਉਸਦੇਤ੍ਰਾਸਅੰਦਰਰਹੇਤਦ, [/FONT]ਤੇਰਾਮੌਤਦਾਭੈ, [/FONT]ਭੈਭੀਤਹੋਟੁਰਜਾਵੇਗਾ। 

[/FONT]ਸੋਡਰੁਕੇਹਾਜਿਤੁਡਰਿਡਰੁਪਾਇ
सोडरुकेहाजितुडरिडरुपाइ॥ 
[/FONT]So dar kėhā jiṯ dar dar pā*ė. 
[/FONT]What sort of fear is that, by which the fear of death is frightened?[/FONT] 
[/FONT]ਉਹਭੈਕਿਸਕਿਸਮਦਾਹੈਜਿਸਦੁਆਰਾਮੌਤਦਾਭਉੈਭੀਤਹੋਜਾਂਦਾਹੈ?[/FONT] 

[/FONT]ਤੁਧੁਬਿਨੁਦੂਜੀਨਾਹੀਜਾਇ॥ 
[/FONT]तुधुबिनुदूजीनाहीजाइ॥ 
[/FONT]Ŧuḏẖ bin ḏūjī nāhī jā*ė. 
[/FONT]Without Thee, there is no other place of rest.[/FONT] 
[/FONT]ਤੇਰੇਬਗੈਰਹੋਰਕੋਈਆਰਾਮਦੀਥਾਂਨਹੀਂ। 

[/FONT]ਜੋਕਿਛੁਵਰਤੈਸਭਤੇਰੀਰਜਾਇ॥੧॥ 
[/FONT]जोकिछुवरतैसभतेरीरजाइ॥१॥ 
[/FONT]Jo kicẖẖ varṯai sabẖ ṯėrī rajā*ė. ||1|| 
[/FONT]Whatsoever happens, is all according to Thy will.[/FONT] 
[/FONT]ਜੋਕੁਝਭੀਹੁੰਦਾਹੈ, [/FONT]ਸਮੂਹਤੇਰੇਭਾਣੇਅਨੁਸਾਰਹੈ। 

[/FONT]ਡਰੀਐਜੇਡਰੁਹੋਵੈਹੋਰੁ॥ 
[/FONT]डरीऐजेडरुहोवैहोरु॥ 
[/FONT]Darī*ai jė dar hovai hor. 
[/FONT]Fear, if we have any other fear than that of the Lord.[/FONT] 
[/FONT]ਅਸੀਂਖੌਫਖਾ, [/FONT]ਜੇਕਰਸਾਨੂੰਪ੍ਰਭੂਦੇਬਾਝੋਂਕਿਸੇਹੋਰਸਦਾਖੌਫਹੋਵੇ। 

[/FONT]ਡਰਿਡਰਿਡਰਣਾਮਨਕਾਸੋਰੁ॥੧॥ਰਹਾਉ॥ 
[/FONT]डरिडरिडरणामनकासोरु॥१॥रहाउ॥ 
[/FONT]Dar dar darṇā man kā sor. ||1|| rahā*o. 
[/FONT]To be awed with fear, other than the fear of God, is but mind's tumult. Pause.[/FONT] 
[/FONT]ਰੱਬਦੇਭਊਬਗੈਰਹੋਰਸਦੇਭਉਨਾਲਸਹਿਮਜਾਣਾਨਿਰਾਪੁਰਾਚਿੱਤਦਾਸ਼ੋਰਸ਼ਰਾਬਾਹੀਹੈ।ਠਹਿਰਾਉ। 

[/FONT]ਨਾਜੀਉਮਰੈਨਡੂਬੈਤਰੈ॥ 
[/FONT]नाजीउमरैनडूबैतरै॥ 
[/FONT]Nā jī*o marai na dūbai ṯarai. 
[/FONT]By itself the soul dies not, neither it is drowned, nor swims across.[/FONT] 
[/FONT]ਆਪਣੇਆਪਨਾਂਆਤਮਾਮਰਦੀਹੈ, [/FONT]ਨਾਂਡੁਬਦੀਹੈਅਤੇਨਾਂਹੀਪਾਰਉਤਰਦੀਹੈ। 

[/FONT]ਜਿਨਿਕਿਛੁਕੀਆਸੋਕਿਛੁਕਰੈ॥ 
[/FONT]जिनिकिछुकीआसोकिछुकरै॥ 
 [/FONT]Jin kicẖẖ kī*ā so kicẖẖ karai. 
[/FONT]He, Who did make the creation, does everything.[/FONT] 
[/FONT]ਜਿਸਨੇਰਚਨਾਰਚੀਹੈ, [/FONT]ਉਹੀਸਭਕੁਝਕਰਦਾਹੈ। 

[/FONT]ਹੁਕਮੇਆਵੈਹੁਕਮੇਜਾਇ॥ 
[/FONT]हुकमेआवैहुकमेजाइ॥ 
[/FONT]Hukmė āvai hukmė jā*ė. 
[/FONT]By Lord's order man comes, and by His order he goes.[/FONT] 
[/FONT]ਸਾਈਂਦੇਅਮਰਦੁਆਰਾਬੰਦਾਆਉਂਦਾਹੈ, [/FONT]ਅਤੇਉਸਦੀਆਗਿਆਦੁਆਰਾਉਹਚਲਿਆਜਾਂਦਾਹੈ। 

[/FONT]ਆਗੈਪਾਛੈਹੁਕਮਿਸਮਾਇ॥੨॥ 
[/FONT]आगैपाछैहुकमिसमाइ॥२॥ 
[/FONT]Āgai pācẖẖai hukam samā*ė. ||2|| 
[/FONT]Before and after this birth, as well, the mortal remain absorbed in His fiat.[/FONT] 
[/FONT]ਇਸਜਨਮਦੇਅਗਾੜੀਤੇਪਿਛਾੜੀਭੀਪ੍ਰਾਣੀਉਸਦੇਫੁਰਮਾਨਅੰਦਰਲੀਨਰਹਿੰਦਾਹੈ। 

[/FONT]ਹੰਸੁਹੇਤੁਆਸਾਅਸਮਾਨੁ॥ 
[/FONT]हंसुहेतुआसाअसमानु॥ 
[/FONT]Hans hėṯ āsā asmān. 
[/FONT]In whom there is cruelty, worldly love, desire, and egotism,[/FONT] 
[/FONT]ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂਵਿੱਚਨਿਰਦਈਪੁਣਾ, [/FONT]ਸੰਸਾਰੀਮੋਹ, ਖਾਹਿਸ਼ਅਤੇਹੰਕਾਰਾਂਹਨ,[/FONT] 

[/FONT]ਤਿਸੁਵਿਚਿ ਭੂਖਬਹੁਤੁਨੈਸਾਨੁ॥ 
[/FONT]तिसुविचिभूखबहुतुनैसानु॥ 
[/FONT]Ŧis vicẖ bẖūkẖ bahuṯ nai sān. 
[/FONT]in them, like the water of a stream, there is a great hunger.[/FONT] 
[/FONT]ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂਵਿੱਚਨਦੀਦੇਪਾਣੀਮਾਨਿੰਦਬੜੀਭੁਖਹੈ। 

[/FONT]ਭਉਖਾਣਾਪੀਣਾਆਧਾਰੁ॥ 
[/FONT]भउखाणापीणाआधारु॥ 
[/FONT]Bẖa*o kẖāṇā pīṇā āḏẖār. 
[/FONT]For the Guruwards, Lord's fear is the food, drink, and main-stay.[/FONT] 
[/FONT]ਗੁਰਮੁਖਾਂਲਈਸੁਆਮੀਦਾਡਰਹੀਖਾਣ, [/FONT]ਪੀਣਅਤੇਆਸਰਾਹੈ। 

[/FONT]ਵਿਣੁਖਾਧੇਮਰਿਹੋਹਿਗਵਾਰ॥੩॥ 
[/FONT]विणुखाधेमरिहोहिगवार॥३॥ 
[/FONT]viṇ kẖāḏẖė mar hohi gavār. ||3|| 
[/FONT]Without entertaining Lord's fear the fools perish away.[/FONT] 
 [/FONT]  ਸਾਹਿਬਦਾਡਰਧਾਰਨਕਰਨਦੇਬਾਝੋਂਮੂਰਖਨਾਸਹੋਜਾਂਦੇਹਨ। 

ਜਿਸਕਾਕੋਇਕੋਈਕੋਇਕੋਇ॥ 
जिसकाकोइकोईकोइकोइ॥ 
Jis kā ko*ė ko*ī ko*ė ko*ė. 
If mortal has someone as his own then that some one is very rare indeed. 
ਜੇਕਰਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਦਾਕੋਈਜਣਾਆਪਣਾਨਿੱਜਦਾਹੈਤਾਂਉਹਕੋਈਜਣਾਬਹੁਤਹੀਵਿਰਲਾਹੈ। 

ਸਭੁਕੋਤੇਰਾਤੂੰਸਭਨਾਕਾਸੋਇ॥ 
सभुकोतेरातूंसभनाकासोइ॥ 
Sabẖ ko ṯėrā ṯūŉ sabẖnā kā so*ė. 
All are Thine, and thou, O sublime Lord art of all. 
ਸਾਰੇਤੇਰੇਹਨ, ਅਤੇਤੂੰਹੇਸ਼੍ਰੇਸ਼ਟਸੁਆਮੀਸਾਰਿਆਂਦਾਹੈ। 

ਜਾਕੇਜੀਅਜੰਤਧਨੁਮਾਲੁ॥ 
जाकेजीअजंतधनुमालु॥ 
Jā kė jī*a janṯ ḏẖan māl. 
To whom belong all living beings, wealth and property, 
ਜਿਸ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ) ਦੇਸਾਰੇਜੀਵ-ਜੰਤ, ਸਭਦੌਲਤਅਤੇਜਾਇਦਾਦਹਨ, 

ਨਾਨਕਆਖਣੁਬਿਖਮੁਬੀਚਾਰੁ॥੪॥੨॥ 
नानकआखणुबिखमुबीचारु॥४॥२॥ 
Nānak ākẖaṇ bikẖam bīcẖār. ||4||2|| 
Nanak, it is not easy to describe and explain Him. 
ਨਾਨਕ, ਔਖਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸਦਾਵਰਨਣਅਤੇਵਿੱਚਾਰਕਰਨਾ।


----------



## spnadmin (May 21, 2008)

pk70 ji

A really beautiful message. And a sincere story that should make us all think twice about our relationship with Him. Just wanted to repeat these lines from the shabad that you posted.

ਨਾਜੀਉਮਰੈਨਡੂਬੈਤਰੈ॥ 
[/FONT]नाजीउमरैनडूबैतरै॥ 
[/FONT]Nā jī*o marai na dūbai ṯarai. 
[/FONT]By itself the soul dies not, neither it is drowned, nor swims across.[/FONT] 
[/FONT]ਆਪਣੇਆਪਨਾਂਆਤਮਾਮਰਦੀਹੈ, [/FONT]ਨਾਂਡੁਬਦੀਹੈਅਤੇਨਾਂਹੀਪਾਰਉਤਰਦੀਹੈ। 

[/FONT]ਜਿਨਿਕਿਛੁਕੀਆਸੋਕਿਛੁਕਰੈ॥ 
[/FONT]जिनिकिछुकीआसोकिछुकरै॥ 
 [/FONT]Jin kicẖẖ kī*ā so kicẖẖ karai. 
[/FONT]He, Who did make the creation, does everything.[/FONT] [/FONT]


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (May 29, 2010)

This question has always nagged at me.

All of the answers and Shabads given here given here are wonderful, but I am still unsure.

Perhaps my mind just can't get around the motivations of the Eternal.  Perhaps I'm missing something or have a screw loose in my brain.:blinkingkudi:

Are these just plain silly?  They are answers I have received at different times from different people.



For the Majesty and Glory of His name (Christian)
God is the Creator.  Creators create.
It was lonely and wanted someone to play with.
It was bored and wanted entertainment.

OK, these all really do seem a bit silly, eh?

I suspect that this is one of those questions that I won't find a satisfactory answer to until I merge into the One.  Then it will be obvious and I'll wonder how I could have missed it - just before the merging is complete.cheerleader

Some things are simply beyond human understanding.  I suspect that this may be one of those.


----------



## spnadmin (May 29, 2010)

pk70 ji's answer is a good one. it captures a lot.

*Aad0002 Ji*
*We as Sikhs  should leave to HIM what we  deserve not and continue doing assigned duty or hard work to achieve set  up goals and, should involve in  dharma as per Guru Teachings, this  much surrendering should take away our worries. Since my mind believed  in it, I remained fine (unaffected) even after losing a few hundred  thousands dollars in a business( my all savings and investments were  wiped out, reason to state this is just to share how a little faith in  HIM kept me intact emotionally) Simple faith in Him kept me going on. As  you are aware of, I still fall and get up, Guru Bachan energizes me  again, the of life play goes on.*

*In  the following Guru Shabad, Guru ji takes on all fears and inspires us to  keep only one fear in mind, that is the fear of Lord. Why to fear from  death, it is His call, why to fear to lose, it is His ordinance. Keeping  fear of others in mind, can multiply the fears and one keeps struggling  with one or another kind of fear. Guru ji says otherwise to set the  soul free from every thing. Some may say to whom we are supposed love,  why to fear? Answer can be taken with other example; we all have fear of  Law. What we do?  Do we live in fear of Law? No, we just remain aware  of the codes of law and respect them. Same way we need to be fear of God  and never let our ego forget that the ultimate authority is HE. That  kind of fear triggers respect for HIM, in respect love glows  unconditionally. Hope you will enjoy the following Guru Shabad  in this  very context.[/FONT]*


----------

